# The I've been here for over three years and never started a driveler thread thread..



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Mornin', peeple.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, too early. Can't do it until the other one gets to 995 or more


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Just wait thirty seconds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

This makes you a driveler conspirator, you know that don't you? Next thing you know, you'll be believing in bigfoot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

And black panthers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> And black panthers.



I see them everytime I drive inside the perimeter...


----------



## kracker (Feb 12, 2012)

I was flipping through the Victoria's Secret catalog and now I have a strange craving for ribs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm havin' an urge to make omelets.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

There's two drivelers open. I'm so confused 
Where do I go ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm havin' an urge to make omelets.



 I just finished a bowl of Total.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> There's two drivelers open. I'm so confused
> Where do I go ?



Me to i was waiting in the other one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished a bowl of Total.



Hey, you've done got your 100% day's supply of vitamins and minerals, at least.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This makes you a driveler conspirator, you know that don't you? Next thing you know, you'll be believing in bigfoot.


 
It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished a bowl of Total.



Total what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

As soon as i get up enough motivation, i think i'll clean the kitchen and spend the afternoon at the fly tying desk. Got some new crappie jig patterns i want to tie. 
I'm not motivated yet.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

What yall don't have bigsfeet up there


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Total what?



Totally tasteless cardboard like flakes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished a bowl of Total.



Why? Were you out of bacon and eggs?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? Were you out of bacon and eggs?



Stoopid..stoopid diet


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

dang....not any warmer in here either!!! Us beach luvin flatlanders need warmth.....and Rum!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished a bowl of Total.



I hear bacon, eggs, biscuits with sawmill gravy and grits goes good with a bowl of Total!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> dang....not any warmer in here either!!! Us beach luvin flatlanders need warmth.....and Rum!!!



That's a shame. We have much better home remedy liquids up in the mountains...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a shame. We have much better home remedy liquids up in the mountains...



Clorox and liquid plummer doesn't count.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Clorox and liquid plummer doesn't count.......



Big sissy..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Stoopid..stoopid diet



Moderation in moderation, Bro. It works.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> That is Hankus's fault....the walk-in fridge we use to keep his beer cold consumes a lot of power........







Kendallbearden said:


> Well now he can just sit it outside.



 




After readin blood's postin last night I shoulda stopped by no matter what my phalangeal dexterity meter said 






Mornin


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As soon as i get up enough motivation, i think i'll clean the kitchen and spend the afternoon at the fly tying desk. Got some new crappie jig patterns i want to tie.
> I'm not motivated yet.



I've been thinking about doing some tyin' today, too-need to get some more trout flies ready. 

OK-I done talked myself into it, I'm off to make omelets. Three eggers with bacon, sausage, ham, red and yaller bell peppers, jalepeno, purple onion, mushrooms, and jack cheese sounds about right. Not as good as a bowl of total, but it'll do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> After readin blood's postin last night I shoulda stopped by no matter what my phalangeal dexterity meter said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did BOTG say? 


NCHillbilly said:


> I've been thinking about doing some tyin' today, too-need to get some more trout flies ready.
> 
> OK-I done talked myself into it, I'm off to make omelets. Three eggers with bacon, sausage, ham, red and yaller bell peppers, jalepeno, purple onion, mushrooms, and jack cheese sounds about right. Not as good as a bowl of total, but it'll do.



No trout this far south, so crappie jigs it is.
I think you've got some promise when it comes to omelets. I'd eat one of those.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> After readin blood's postin last night I shoulda stopped by no matter what my phalangeal dexterity meter said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' Hankus!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

See yall in a while


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Moderation in moderation, Bro. It works.


 

That's my philosophy for posting on here


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin', Snowy!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What did BOTG say?
> 
> 
> No trout this far south, so crappie jigs it is.
> I think you've got some promise when it comes to omelets. I'd eat one of those.



I like me some fried crappies, too. Gettin' about that time of year. I'll probably head down to Clark's Hill for some crappie fishin and catfish juggin' here in a couple-three weeks.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What did BOTG say?



I ain sure  Could only make out about half of it through the spellin an stutterin keys :rofl



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' Hankus!!







SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Cold enuff fer ya up thair


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Hey snowmamma 

Cold on the farm this mornin aint it ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowmamma
> 
> Cold on the farm this mornin aint it ?



When it's 25 degrees outside, do you get ice cream instead of milk when you go to milk the cow?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> There's two drivelers open. I'm so confused
> Where do I go ?



Go wading with one foot in both?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When it's 25 degrees outside, do you get ice cream instead of milk when you go to milk the cow?



MMMMMM...slushies


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Brrrr....still a lil' chilly in here! Hot cocoa, anyone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Go wading with one foot in both?



Actually, if he went wading, he would need three legs..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> MMMMMM...slushies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Brrrr....still a lil' chilly in here! Hot cocoa, anyone?





I googled Coco, but can't post a pic of her...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin', Snowy!


Mornin Wingman  


Hankus said:


> Cold enuff fer ya up thair


Mornin Hankus  Naw... but as long as the dadblastid wind stays away, I'll be fine 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowmamma
> 
> Cold on the farm this mornin aint it ?


Mornin Neil  Oh yes...frigid! Insulated overalls come in handy 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> When it's 25 degrees outside, do you get ice cream instead of milk when you go to milk the cow?



Instant ice cream


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Instant ice cream



Can you get it in chocolate ripple?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I googled Coco, but can't post a pic of her...



Ugh...no, you most definitely can't! Besides, she's weird lookin' and does very weird things...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When it's 25 degrees outside, do you get ice cream instead of milk when you go to milk the cow?


 


SnowHunter said:


> Instant ice cream


 
What do you do if you want chocolate?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you get it in chocolate ripple?


 


Kendallbearden said:


> What do you do if you want chocolate?


 

oh that's scary...we're starting to think alike


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh...no, you most definitely can't! Besides, she's weird lookin' and does very weird things...



I like weird things...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you get it in chocolate ripple?



only if ya let the bucket get too far back on the cow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like weird things...



Eh, so do I. But when I think of her, I think of the weird pics she had taken of her and her baby nephew....UBER weird.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you get it in chocolate ripple?





Kendallbearden said:


> What do you do if you want chocolate?



brown cows


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> only if ya let the bucket get too far back on the cow



(insert puking smiley here) YUCK!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> only if ya let the bucket get too far back on the cow



I thought that was Rocky Road...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you get it in chocolate ripple?





Kendallbearden said:


> What do you do if you want chocolate?





Hankus said:


> only if ya let the bucket get too far back on the cow



 green ice cream... minty flavored?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was Rocky Road...


 
wait, then what is moose tracks?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> wait, then what is moose tracks?



From a Moose,,,,,,,,,,,,duhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm back feel better now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I'm back feel better now



Thought you got lost!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I'm back feel better now



I hope you didn't run out of toilet paper...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

No just some fried egg sandwich


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

The TP will be later


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you didn't run out of toilet paper...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you didn't run out of toilet paper...


 


qball594 said:


> No just some fried egg sandwich


 
well that sounds like a terrible substitute for toilet paper.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone lock the other one yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> well that sounds like a terrible substitute for toilet paper.



Yeah but it cleans good with the vegie oil on it plus its warm to


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone lock the other one yet?


 
Yes ma'am. I got the last post in before the mods got there


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?



Just expressing my concern.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Yeah but it cleans good with the vegie oil on it plus its warm to



Then it was obviously well done and not over medium or scrambled....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just expressing my concern.....



Awwww, I didn't know you cared!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Yes ma'am. I got the last post in before the mods got there


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwww, I didn't know you cared!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then it was obviously well done and not over medium or scrambled....



Overeasy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Pfffffffffffffft...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Yeah but it cleans good with the vegie oil on it plus its warm to


 
this made me think of a question....


why do they call toilet paper toilet paper? 
You don't wipe the toilet with it.


They should call it.............................something else


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> this made me think of a question....
> 
> 
> why do they call toilet paper toilet paper?
> ...



They could call it tail wiping tissue


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffffffffft...



Yes please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> this made me think of a question....
> 
> 
> why do they call toilet paper toilet paper?
> ...



Do remember, it is a multipurpose implement..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> only if ya let the bucket get too far back on the cow






Kendallbearden said:


> Yes ma'am. I got the last post in before the mods got there


Might want to look again


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Hooowdy! I've never posted in the driveler thread either. where is it located?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Might want to look again



I told you some skinny mod in shorts with no tan would get it...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Might want to look again


 
 



Buck killers Wife said:


> Hooowdy! I've never posted in the driveler thread either. where is it located?


 
Go to the political forum and ask for scooter. He'll answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you some skinny mod in shorts with no tan would get it...


 
He didn't get it, just deleted my post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Go to the political forum and ask for Waddler. He'll answer any questions you may have.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Hooowdy! I've never posted in the driveler thread either. where is it located?



Around the campfire


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Hooowdy! I've never posted in the driveler thread either. where is it located?



Take a left at the dead oak, go down the dirt road till you see the dead possum, take a right on the old road( It looks like a deer trail but its really a road), then go to.... oh wait! Thats the way to Nicodemus's house. My bad. 

Welcome to the zoo thread, BKW!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you.


 
After viewing her profile, she's only been a member for two years, with just over 200 posts. I didn't want to subject her to that kind of torment yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> After viewing her profile, she's only been a member for two years, with just over 200 posts. I didn't want to subject her to that kind of torment yet



Good thing you didn't tell her to look up 60Grit then...


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Go to the political forum and ask for scooter. He'll answer any questions you may have.



This sounds fishy! I read under your user name and think you just might need more thanthat!! Why would you want to miss lead me! LOLs


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

okay, things to do. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> This sounds fishy! I read under your user name and think you just might need more thanthat!! Why would you want to miss lead me! LOLs



Welcome to the funny farm BKW. There are just a few here ya gotta watch out for. Most are somewhat upstanding folks.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> After viewing her profile, she's only been a member for two years, with just over 200 posts. I didn't want to subject her to that kind of torment yet



Now you are viewing my profile, Boy why orta, o nevermind cause I can tell u never do!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> This sounds fishy! I read under your user name and think you just might need more thanthat!! Why would you want to miss lead me! LOLs


 
I would never do such a thing! Just don't listen to anything this feller tells you to do...

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=28230

As long as you do that, you'll be fine around here


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Now you are viewing my profile, Boy why orta, o nevermind cause I can tell u never do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Welcome to the funny farm BKW. There are just a few here ya gotta watch out for. Most are somewhat upstanding folks.



Not me, I'm sittin down right now. I stand up all day, cept when I'm runnin a loader, so I see no reason to stand up on my off day..


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Welcome to the funny farm BKW. There are just a few here ya gotta watch out for. Most are somewhat upstanding folks.



Thanks! Can u point out the upstanding folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Thanks! Can u point out the upstanding folks



Quack stands up till he passes out.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me, I'm sittin down right now. I stand up all day, cept when I'm runnin a loader, so I see no reason to stand up on my off day..



You run a loader! What is that!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Thanks! Can u point out the upstanding folks



I'll have to think real hard


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

What's goin' on in here? I leave for half an hour and y'all go nuts....


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack stands up till he passes out.



I have stood-up fast before and got a little dizzy.& I'm not a blond!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's goin' on in here? I leave for half an hour and y'all go nuts....



Who Me....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Who Me....



 You're one of them....


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's goin' on in here? I leave for half an hour and y'all go nuts....



Hope I didn't start it, I was just asken where driveler thread was?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Some things never change, I'm lost every time I come in here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Hope I didn't start it, I was just asken where driveler thread was?



Nah....join the party Sista!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Some things never change, I'm lost every time I come in here



Nice avatar!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're one of them....





Hey I took a visit to the creek and saw that you were gettin' one of them high fallutin big screen tv thingamajigs. YEEE HAAAW. Does that mean you are gunna get all wrapped up in the soaps and stop visiting us here.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nice avatar!



Just thought I would put my little fisherman on there


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey I took a visit to the creek and saw that you were gettin' one of them high fallutin big screen tv thingamajigs. YEEE HAAAW. Does that mean you are gunna get all wrapped up in the soaps and stop visiting us here.



Nah, I couldn't do that! I HATE soaps....



qball594 said:


> Just thought I would put my little fisherman on there



 He's a cutie!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

y'all slow down ....have i been put on the upstanding member list yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey I took a visit to the creek and saw that you were gettin' one of them high fallutin big screen tv thingamajigs. YEEE HAAAW. Does that mean you are gunna get all wrapped up in the soaps and stop visiting us here.



Gettin all wrapped up in soap sounds fun!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> y'all slow down ....have i been put on the upstanding member list yet



Yeah, you're up standing next to Quack to keep him from falling over.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> y'all slow down ....have i been put on the upstanding member list yet



Well I think it's better than the downstanding member


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you're up standing next to Quack to keep him from falling over.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> y'all slow down ....have i been put on the upstanding member list yet



still ponderin'


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin all wrapped up in soap sounds fun!!!!



Its like watching paint dry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Its like watching paint dry



Depends on who's doin the wrappin'...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you're up standing next to Quack to keep him from falling over.


 
Can i brotha get a wall up in here?  <------there, that will work. That way we can both lean on it. 



qball594 said:


> Well I think it's better than the downstanding member


 
I think so too, but i'm not sure


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!!! He's in a good mood today! Mama's gettin' a new gun! He just told me he PM'd someone about the gun I've been lookin' at.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

My number one son is about here. We are actually gunna have a full family here for Sunday dinner. Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo Hoo!!!! He's in a good mood today! Mama's gettin' a new gun! He just told me he PM'd someone about the gun I've been lookin' at.....



You must be a real good girl here lately.   

Catch yall later


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo Hoo!!!! He's in a good mood today! Mama's gettin' a new gun! He just told me he PM'd someone about the gun I've been lookin' at.....



Watcha wanting


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My number one son is about here. We are actually gunna have a full family here for Sunday dinner. Catch up with yall later.



Later


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> You must be a real good girl here lately.
> 
> Catch yall later



I've been tryin' 



qball594 said:


> Watcha wanting



I was lookin' at a Keltec P11 the other day. It would be easier for me to carry IWB than my wheel gun.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I've been tryin'
> 
> 
> 
> I was lookin' at a Keltec P11 the other day. It would be easier for me to carry IWB than my wheel gun.



Dang a real good girl


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Dang a real good girl



Used with THREE holsters....oh yeah


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Used with THREE holsters....oh yeah



You can only use one at a time


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> You can only use one at a time



Very true, but a good deal anyway. I can't wait to get it and shoot it!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

What cal is it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok y'all, gotta go make dinner. See y'all in a bit


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, Operation Omelet was a success. I'm ready for a nap now.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks good, but that looks like heartburn to me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, Operation Omelet was a success. I'm ready for a nap now.


holymoly that looks goooood!  Congrats on your driveler starting thread status!  Now I KNOW we've *corrupted* you!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Watcha wanting


 
more importantly, what is HE wanting


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> holymoly that looks goooood!  Congrats on your driveler starting thread status!  Now I KNOW we've *corrupted* you!


Mernin keebums. Did you check your PM's in the creek?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Looks good, but that looks like heartburn to me



Naw, you just gotta chase it with a big slug of Evan Williams and that'll kill any heartburn germs that were in it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> holymoly that looks goooood!  Congrats on your driveler starting thread status!  Now I KNOW we've *corrupted* you!



Naw, you're probably about thirty years too late for that.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> more importantly, what is HE wanting



Thats my excuse to when I want something


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, you just gotta chase it with a big slug of Evan Williams and that'll kill any heartburn germs that were in it.



That just as bad


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> That just as bad


 
if hearburn becomes a problem, just repeat until you no longer notice it.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> if hearburn becomes a problem, just repeat until you no longer notice it.



It would take one hit and then I would turn green and you are right I would no lomger notice


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well have honeydo's to do catch yall later


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well have honeydo's to do catch yall later


 
go earn those brownie points 


I'm out of here too. Got stuff in the shop to work on. Later y'all


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin keebums. Did you check your PM's in the creek?


not yet, doing good to make it this far, but I'll go now........ 


NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, you're probably about thirty years too late for that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin keebums. Did you check your PM's in the creek?


 answered shuggums............. ok, I"m outta here to, got company arriving...... and things to do............ ya'll stay warm out there!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> What cal is it



it's a 9mm



Kendallbearden said:


> more importantly, what is HE wanting



He wants (and is prolly getting today) a Browning O/U

 I don't care....I've got a bunch of goodies on the way 

Gotta take Hayley to a birthday party, see y'all later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I have stood-up fast before and got a little dizzy.& I'm not a blond!





We're gonna need some pics please !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2012)

Gotta go to town to run some errands, and then bring in some more wood !!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Take a left at the dead oak, go down the dirt road till you see the dead possum, take a right on the old road( It looks like a deer trail but its really a road), then go to.... oh wait! Thats the way to Nicodemus's house. My bad.
> 
> Welcome to the zoo thread, BKW!



I remember a story from long ago............. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack stands up till he passes out.



Yeah I think that runs in the family


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey hey hey...just a quick fly by!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ..................



You snorin' again?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You snorin' again?



Sorry. 

Rob just asked me if I was feelin' alright. I said yes and asked why. He then told me I had big dark circles under my eyes. GEE. THANKS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Rob just asked me if I was feelin' alright. I said yes and asked why. He then told me I had big dark circles under my eyes. GEE. THANKS.



Like the Adams family??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like the Adams family??





I told him "Now that you mention it, I'm not feeling so hot after all. Maybe you should bring supper home with you later. I don't feel like cooking"


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I told him "Now that you mention it, I'm not feeling so hot after all. Maybe you should bring supper home with you later. I don't feel like cooking"


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2012)

It's nice to see someone having a good day.

Went to pick up some milk and vittles. As I'm walking back to the Jeep I see this older fellow (older than me anyways) driving up the lane. He sees that the spot at the end closest to the store is open and it's not for handis or preggers. He goes from a kinda scowl to this big grin and I see him hit the steering wheel sorta like "Hot dang I got the good'un".  As I'm loading up I watch him get out of the car and he actually stops before closing the door and kinda does a look to heaven still with a big grin like he is so thankful that he got that spot.

I'm just speculatin' but I bet he had to tell someone in the store about his parkin' space.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> It's nice to see someone having a good day.
> 
> Went to pick up some milk and vittles. As I'm walking back to the Jeep I see this older fellow (older than me anyways) driving up the lane. He sees that the spot at the end closest to the store is open and it's not for handis or preggers. He goes from a kinda scowl to this big grin and I see him hit the steering wheel sorta like "Hot dang I got the good'un".  As I'm loading up I watch him get out of the car and he actually stops before closing the door and kinda does a look to heaven still with a big grin like he is so thankful that he got that spot.
> 
> I'm just speculatin' but I bet he had to tell someone in the store about his parkin' space.




Men


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> It's nice to see someone having a good day.
> 
> Went to pick up some milk and vittles. As I'm walking back to the Jeep I see this older fellow (older than me anyways) driving up the lane. He sees that the spot at the end closest to the store is open and it's not for handis or preggers. He goes from a kinda scowl to this big grin and I see him hit the steering wheel sorta like "Hot dang I got the good'un".  As I'm loading up I watch him get out of the car and he actually stops before closing the door and kinda does a look to heaven still with a big grin like he is so thankful that he got that spot.
> 
> I'm just speculatin' but I bet he had to tell someone in the store about his parkin' space.



He was grinnin at that hawt redhead behind you, that you failed to notice cause you were too busy staring at the old geezer...


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was grinnin at that hawt redhead behind you, that you failed to notice cause you were too busy staring at the old geezer...



Never happen. 

I NEVER miss a hawt Redhead.

The one that owns me will testify to that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I remember a story from long ago.............
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think that runs in the family



Fortunately, i gave up possum wranglin' after that particular event. I just shoot 'em now, and it don't hurt me near as bad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2012)

problem with possums is they don't stay possum when you go to grabbing' hittin' or generally messin' wit dem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> problem with possums is they don't stay possum when you go to grabbing' hittin' or generally messin' wit dem.


Thanks for the advice.
I wish i had known that in 1986.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey hey...just a quick fly by!



Don't mind me...just passing thru again!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't mind me...just passing thru again!



Sorry, boney!
i was in the sports forum. Just not ready to give up foobaw yet. Gonna be a LOOOONG off season.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Woo hoo! I'm full as a tick! Went to Stevie B's after picking the gun up. Now I need to go buy some ammo for it!!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo! I'm full as a tick! Went to Stevie B's after picking the gun up. Now I need to go buy some ammo for it!!



What kinda gun


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

pellet rifle


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo! I'm full as a tick! Went to Stevie B's after picking the gun up. Now I need to go buy some ammo for it!!


Gonna fry some chicken, pasta with butter and herb, and some lima beans here.


Hankus said:


> pellet rifle



Don't knock it. I was a fairly dangerous teen with mine. 

I've about decided that you need to be about wasted before you watch "Sucker Punch". This is one weird movie....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

time to fry some chicken....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't knock it. I was a fairly dangerous teen with mine.
> 
> I've about decided that you need to be about wasted before you watch "Sucker Punch". This is one weird movie....



I got 2. One witha reddot an one with a scope, plus a reddotted pistol fer tinkerin around




Wait a minute.................Ya ain posed to get blasted fore ya go to the movies


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

slip said:


> What kinda gun



KelTec P11 9mm Luger



Hankus said:


> pellet rifle







rhbama3 said:


> Gonna fry some chicken, pasta with butter and herb, and some lima beans here.
> 
> 
> Don't knock it. I was a fairly dangerous teen with mine.
> ...



That is a STOOPID movie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got 2. One witha reddot an one with a scope, plus a reddotted pistol fer tinkerin around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely not! However, letting your date get wasted is...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



bite me 



rhbama3 said:


> Absolutely not! However, letting your date get wasted is...



oh lawd I been doin it backerds this whole time   I think I need a drink


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Whats going on tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> KelTec P11 9mm Luger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm starting to think you are right. 
mental institution, exotic dancers, giant samurai warriors, WW1 zombie germans, knights and dragons, WW2 fighters, swords, machine guns, etc. 
Don't get me wrong, its got everyting i like but trying to follow how it all ties together is where i'm losing it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> bite me
> 
> 
> 
> oh lawd I been doin it backerds this whole time   I think I need a drink



You sure like to get bit alot.....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Whats going on tonight



I learned my movie goin theory was all messed up. I gettin so devastated that Imma need a cold beer to help me through


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Whats going on tonight



You done got 27 moren' you need qball. way to go


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

What's happnin in here tonight?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I learned my movie goin theory was all messed up. I gettin so devastated that Imma need a cold beer to help me through



Dang thats bad, did Plum get her a new pellet gun


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You sure like to get bit alot.....



Yeah.....um......well ya see.......I kinda like pain


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You done got 27 moren' you need qball. way to go



ain no way he drank that many today 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's happnin in here tonight?



Decidin on which shot Im gettin when I go back to the frige



qball594 said:


> Dang thats bad, did Plum get her a new pellet gun



Yeah she did


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You done got 27 moren' you need qball. way to go


chatting in here didnt take long, still don't know if I'm going to enter yet


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Dang thats bad, did Plum get her a new pellet gun



 I got a sexy gun..ain't no silly pellet gun...



Hankus said:


> Yeah.....um......well ya see.......I kinda like pain



Ah, a fellow masochist. Howdy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> chatting in here didnt take long, still don't know if I'm going to enter yet



Enter what? huh? what'd I miss?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's happnin in here tonight?



frying chicken while watching Sucker Punch, giving Hankus advice on wimmen( just read it in a book), Sugar Plum got a new pellet gun, QBall just filled his quota of gibberish for the turkey challenge, I'm trying to recover from the workday yesterday.
You know...... the usual.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Enter what? huh? what'd I miss?



You behind time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> You behind time



I reckon, what'd I miss?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

oh yeah...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

gotta question for y'all........ Why is there Braille instructions on a drive through ATM machine????


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah...



Is it a BB, 177 cal or 22


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon, what'd I miss?



Don't know I'm trying to catch up to


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah...



Thats not a pellet gun! That looks like one of them plastic bb airsoft gun thingys. it's purty!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats not a pellet gun! That looks like one of them plastic bb airsoft gun thingys. it's purty!



Thats what I was thinking


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah...



Thats a purty little gun.........Don't get on her bad side


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Is it a BB, 177 cal or 22







rhbama3 said:


> Thats not a pellet gun! That looks like one of them plastic bb airsoft gun thingys. it's purty!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ah, a fellow masochist. Howdy!



 I think its why I like my likker straight 



rhbama3 said:


> frying chicken while watching Sucker Punch, giving Hankus advice on wimmen( just read it in a book), Sugar Plum got a new pellet gun, QBall just filled his quota of gibberish for the turkey challenge, I'm trying to recover from the workday yesterday.
> You know...... the usual.



You read that  How I sposed to know they ain lyin to us 



Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah...



Mines sexyer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Don't know I'm trying to catch up to



Who,what,where???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta question for y'all........ Why is there Braille instructions on a drive through ATM machine????



What a stupid question...



qball594 said:


> Is it a BB, 177 cal or 22



Looks like a 9mm pea shooter to me. Just enough to really tick off a meth head...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Thats a purty little gun.........Don't get on her bad side


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think its why I like my likker straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's more lethal....the pistol or the PBR??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah...



Yeah buddy...I saw that on the outdoors trader. Between you and boneboy I can't catch a break on the gun deals.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a stupid question...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 9mm pea shooter to me. Just enough to really tick off a meth head...



And you are stumped by it......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



But, I said it was purty!!! 
You sure do like to whip people.....


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah...



Aww, how cute









Juss kidding, enjoy it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think its why I like my likker straight
> 
> Mines sexyer



Straight likker certainly helps at times 

I have a wheel gun too. Can't take a pic right now though. I have a baby on a bo....uh, eating his supper


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta question for y'all........ Why is there Braille instructions on a drive through ATM machine????



Um I dunno  Ain never seen em 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's more lethal....the pistol or the PBR??



I kill PBR's an the pistol kills snakes sooooo.............. Im more lethal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> And you are stumped by it......



I know exactly why it's on there...


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think its why I like my likker straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love a revolver


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Straight likker certainly helps at times
> 
> I have a wheel gun too. Can't take a pic right now though. I have a baby on a bo....uh, eating his supper



Multi tasking.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Um I dunno  Ain never seen em
> 
> 
> 
> I kill PBR's an the pistol kills snakes sooooo.............. Im more lethal


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah buddy...I saw that on the outdoors trader. Between you and boneboy I can't catch a break on the gun deals.



Sorry! 



rhbama3 said:


> But, I said it was purty!!!
> You sure do like to whip people.....



Um, it's kinda fun....you should try it 



slip said:


> Aww, how cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> But, I said it was purty!!!
> You sure do like to whip people.....



At least she ain't flingin skillets around here tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it's kinda fun....you should try it



I have, but all i got was welps and restraining orders.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dang this thing flipped pages and I didnt catch it now I'm behind again


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have, but all i got was welps and restraining orders.



You musta done it wrong


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have, but all i got was welps and restraining orders.



Thta means yer doin it right


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You musta done it wrong





Hankus said:


> Thta means yer doin it right



Seems were of differin opinions


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thta means yer doin it right


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You musta done it wrong



There's a shocker!!!

Speaking of that, you oughta see him re-wire a trailer...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems were of differin opinions



It is all about perception!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems were of differin opinions



The welps we agree on...not so much on the RO


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems were of differin opinions



Wait a second........ it says on the first page that the woman is always right so you're wrong feller  Now about that trim an cut


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a shocker!!!
> 
> Speaking of that, you oughta see him re-wire a trailer...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a shocker!!!
> 
> Speaking of that, you oughta see him re-wire a trailer...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wait a second........ it says on the first page that the woman is always right so you're wrong feller  Now about that trim an cut



Think it'll help our turkey huntin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a shocker!!!
> 
> Speaking of that, you oughta see him re-wire a trailer...



Push the brake pedal and the left turn signal comes on..... put it in reverse and the hazard lights blink......


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think it'll help our turkey huntin



Caint hurt  Long as it dont hurt the fishin we be alright


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Caint hurt  Long as it dont hurt the fishin we be alright



Herd dat  You get them new jars yet fer the pie


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Herd dat  You get them new jars yet fer the pie



remind me tomorow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think it'll help our turkey huntin



Totally will. Much cooler on the neck


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting conversation Hankus is having with Hankus.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Interesting conversation Hankus is having with Hankus.



They usually are...hard to keep up. they talk so fast!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> chatting in here didnt take long, still don't know if I'm going to enter yet



Wait a minute Cube ... you came in here and USED us to get your post count up and now you don't know if you're gonna enter or not?    alla sudden feels kinda cheap and dirty in here.   



rhbama3 said:


> frying chicken while watching Sucker Punch, giving Hankus advice on wimmen( just read it in a book), Sugar Plum got a new pellet gun, QBall just filled his quota of gibberish for the turkey challenge, I'm trying to recover from the workday yesterday.
> You know...... the usual.



Careful Bubba ... that's almost got the makings of a Daily Diveler!    And speakin' of  .... somebody ax Hillbilly why there ain't no number on this driveler?  How else we sposed to keep up with how great a contribution we've made to this fine institution?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Interesting conversation Hankus is having with Hankus.



Wonder if Hankus has Hankus on his friends list??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Interesting conversation Hankus is having with Hankus.



It's a gift...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Wait a minute Cube ... you came in here and USED us to get your post count up and now you don't know if you're gonna enter or not?    alla sudden feels kinda cheap and dirty in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful Bubba ... that's almost got the makings of a Daily Diveler!    And speakin' of  .... somebody ax Hillbilly why there ain't no number on this driveler?  How else we sposed to keep up with how great a contribution we've made to this fine institution?



Tagbabe!!! 
No, the Driveler recaps are out of bidness for good.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Totally will. Much cooler on the neck



I'm feered it'll freeze my head off 



slip said:


> Interesting conversation Hankus is having with Hankus.



It seems to be happenin more lately 



Sugar Plum said:


> They usually are...hard to keep up. they talk so fast!



Got my brain cell a firin on all 7 cylinders



Tag-a-long said:


> Wait a minute Cube ... you came in here and USED us to get your post count up and now you don't know if you're gonna enter or not?    alla sudden feels kinda cheap and dirty in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful Bubba ... that's almost got the makings of a Daily Diveler!    And speakin' of  .... somebody ax Hillbilly why there ain't no number on this driveler?  How else we sposed to keep up with how great a contribution we've made to this fine institution?



Bout 2 more big werds from a shunnin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Wait a minute Cube ... you came in here and USED us to get your post count up and now you don't know if you're gonna enter or not?    alla sudden feels kinda cheap and dirty in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful Bubba ... that's almost got the makings of a Daily Diveler!    And speakin' of  .... somebody ax Hillbilly why there ain't no number on this driveler?  How else we sposed to keep up with how great a contribution we've made to this fine institution?



Yeah...startin to feel like I need a bath.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder if Hankus has Hankus on his friends list??



and if so ... does it say BANNED under his name?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder if Hankus has Hankus on his friends list??



done tried an the system wont let me 



rhbama3 said:


> It's a gift...



Rekon I could return it at Walmart


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> and if so ... does it say BANNED under his name?



points to ponder..... Evenin Tag!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...startin to feel like I need a bath.



But yesterday was Saturday 



Tag-a-long said:


> and if so ... does it say BANNED under his name?



Not yet


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon I could return it at Walmart



Too late...you done saturated it wif alkeehol.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Too late...you done saturated it wif alkeehol.



They seel beer there, rekon thats a double return


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well everyone have a good evening time to hit the bed


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

I gotz a spare 'fridgatator today!! Now I actually have a BEER fridgatator!!!
How ya'll are?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I gotz a spare 'fridgatator today!! Now I actually have a BEER fridgatator!!!
> How ya'll are?



WooooHoooooo. Erybody needs a spare beer fridge.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bout 2 more big werds from a shunnin



Which one was it got me??  contribute? or institution? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> points to ponder..... Evenin Tag!!



Timmay!    did I hear you were off for a little salt water therapy?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well everyone have a good evening time to hit the bed



I'll do it 



Keebs said:


> I gotz a spare 'fridgatator today!! Now I actually have a BEER fridgatator!!!
> How ya'll are?



Awesome aint it


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You musta done it wrong



Ohhhhhh, he does it juuuuuuuuust right.     



























Or at least that's what my hubby says.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Timmay!    did I hear you were off for a little salt water therapy?



I don't understand why the boy doesn't just sell out and move to the beach. What he spends on gas getting there and back every other weekend would pay for a house there...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ohhhhhh, he does it juuuuuuuuust right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww...nuthin like bromance.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Which one was it got me??  contribute? or institution?



I never got that far   Kinda neat to see people use them kinda words though


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I gotz a spare 'fridgatator today!! Now I actually have a BEER fridgatator!!!
> How ya'll are?







turtlebug said:


> Ohhhhhh, he does it juuuuuuuuust right.
> 
> Or at least that's what my hubby says.



 

Gotta go get babies in bed...be back later


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I gotz a spare 'fridgatator today!! Now I actually have a BEER fridgatator!!!
> How ya'll are?



SWEET!  

Guess what?  in 20 days I get to go pick out my 'lil black baby!  

May not bring him home for a week or two ... we'll have to see.  But I've got to pick so the folks picking behind me know what they have to choose from.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go get babies in bed...be back later



Later Plum. Lots of blankets it's gunna be cold tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I gotz a spare 'fridgatator today!! Now I actually have a BEER fridgatator!!!
> How ya'll are?



Nice ain't it? We bought a cheapo for drinks when we moved to this little joint, then last year a facebook friend was giving one away, so I jumped on it. Now we got three dang fridgidators....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> WooooHoooooo. Erybody needs a spare beer fridge.


 besides helping hold the beer, it'll help when I start putting stuff up again!


Tag-a-long said:


> Which one was it got me??  contribute? or institution?
> Timmay!    did I hear you were off for a little salt water therapy?


 Tagsista!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> I'll do it
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome aint it


 can't wait to *break it in* this payday!


turtlebug said:


> Ohhhhhh, he does it juuuuuuuuust right.
> Or at least that's what my hubby says.


 Ohwait! yeah.......
ok, back in a bit..........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awwww...nuthin like bromance.



Neil, I love ya man. 

Ya know I do. 


But you gotta change that sig line of yours.    

Every time I read it, I realize that the only reason Reese loves all over me is cause I got her food bowl in my hand.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Which one was it got me??  contribute? or institution?
> 
> 
> 
> Timmay!    did I hear you were off for a little salt water therapy?



That is gonna happen next weekend.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Neil, I love ya man.
> 
> Ya know I do.
> 
> ...



   I'll work on a new one.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't understand why the boy doesn't just sell out and move to the beach. What he spends on gas getting there and back every other weekend would pay for a house there...



Don't need 2 houses down there......us flatlanders like to keep it simple.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> ......I kinda like pain



That means you're heterosexual.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Guess what?  in 20 days I get to go pick out my 'lil black baby!
> 
> May not bring him home for a week or two ... we'll have to see.  But I've got to pick so the folks picking behind me know what they have to choose from.



Named the rascal yet 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice ain't it? We bought a cheapo for drinks when we moved to this little joint, then last year a facebook friend was giving one away, so I jumped on it. Now we got three dang fridgidators....



I got 2 friges here an 3 freezers  Lookin to another frige when the floor is redone in the kitchen



turtlebug said:


> Neil, I love ya man.
> 
> Ya know I do.
> 
> ...



truth hurts sometimes


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh-Oh, gotta run, I thought Shelby's HooDoo ceremony was the highlight of the night but it looks like Fernando is fixin to whoop Dave's behind.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> That means you're heterosexual.



Thanks fer the verification


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

G'night campfire peeps....fixin to crawl under a quilt or two and catch some ZZZZZZZ's........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uh-Oh, gotta run, I thought Shelby's HooDoo ceremony was the highlight of the night but it looks like Fernando is fixin to whoop Dave's behind.



I am sooo lost.  Must be one I don't watch. 

Well off to brush my tooth and watch some TV for a few.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> That is gonna happen next weekend.....



OK ... I'll wait 'til next week to tell you how jealous I am!  D



Hankus said:


> Named the rascal yet



Not yet ... got it narrowed down to a few, figured I'd meet him first and see which one fits him.  

I need to shorten 'Socially Unacceptable" by two letters (or change the kennel name to something shorter than Mitchell's


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> truth hurts sometimes





Says the man who had to tie some pigs up so he'd have someone to talk to.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> OK ... I'll wait 'til next week to tell you how jealous I am!  D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Socialy Unaceptable  Its a name, ya caint spell it wrong


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am sooo lost.  Must be one I don't watch.
> 
> Well off to brush my tooth and watch some TV for a few.



Ax Men.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Says the man who had to tie some pigs up so he'd have someone to talk to.



I ran em down, grabbed em an toted em out in my bag. No tyin involved  An sides I talk to myself. Refer to previous page


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2012)

Obnoxious?

Deficient (I before E except after C unless otherwise spelled that way because English isn't a real language).

Egregious

lots more in the Thesaurus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Obnoxious?
> 
> Deficient (I before E except after C unless otherwise spelled that way because English isn't a real language).
> 
> ...


So what's another word for Thesaurus?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

ok, I'm back! Anything exciting happening?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

'k, gonna finish Ax men, pop some pizza & head to bed...... catch ya'll sometime tomorrow, gotta get the Dakota's front end aligned first thing in the morning & see what else she's gonna need from there........... and then take Chevy by the vet for her follow up visit.... hope to get to work *sometime* or another!
Later ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ok, I'm back! Anything exciting happening?


 I likes yo gun........ I have a Kel tec too!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ok, I'm back! Anything exciting happening?



not a thing 



Keebs said:


> 'k, gonna finish Ax men, pop some pizza & head to bed...... catch ya'll sometime tomorrow, gotta get the Dakota's front end aligned first thing in the morning & see what else she's gonna need from there........... and then take Chevy by the vet for her follow up visit.... hope to get to work *sometime* or another!
> Later ya'll!



Later keebs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I likes yo gun........ I have a Kel tec too!



Your avatar is makin' my head hurt....

And yay on the Kel tec! 



Hankus said:


> not a thing



I don't believe you....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

I see you lurkin' Philip!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I see you lurkin' Philip!



hush it  You'll runn him away


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> hush it  You'll runn him away



Again please. Is that horse hair, or leather?


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I see you lurkin' Philip!



Well, hi there. 

If I understand your FB post correctly, you're looking forward to meeting me someday.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> hush it  You'll runn him away



She has a gun, you know...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Well, hi there.
> 
> If I understand your FB post correctly, you're looking forward to meeting me someday.



You are correct, Sir 



pbradley said:


> She has a gun, you know...



 He don't care. He tells me to bite him all the time....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Again please. Is that horse hair, or leather?



one of each 



pbradley said:


> She has a gun, you know...



I know....................but so do I


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Well, hi there.
> 
> If I understand your FB post correctly, you're looking forward to meeting me someday.



Eh hmmmm, Aren't you spose to be marrying Ms. Wanda soon?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> one of each
> 
> 
> 
> I know....................but so do I



What a coinkidink. I have one of each too. My horsehair one has a purty blue leather grip. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eh hmmmm, Aren't you spose to be marrying Ms. Wanda soon?



Uh oh! You gonna be in trouble......


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You are correct, Sir



Woo hoo!





Sugar Plum said:


> He don't care. He tells me to bite him all the time....



Would you like for me to speak sternly to him about that?



Hankus said:


> I know....................but so do I



She told me she has 4.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eh hmmmm, Aren't you spose to be marrying Ms. Wanda soon?



I can have friends of my own if I want.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What a coinkidink. I have one of each too. My horsehair one has a purty blue leather grip.



I just like you more and more alla da time.  






Sugar Plum said:


> Uh oh! You gonna be in trouble......



That's the name of my whole planet.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, it's ok. I just whip him every time he gets smart...

Forgot about the AR....I have FIVE


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I just like you more and more alla da time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You like being flogged, too?  I'll give Ms. Wanda the name of the site I get my goodies from. She can get some, uh, *things* for your honeymoon.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, it's ok. I just whip him every time he gets smart...
> 
> Forgot about the AR....I have FIVE



No wonder you is so popular hereabouts.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> She told me she has 4.



on her 



Sugar Plum said:


> What a coinkidink. I have one of each too. My horsehair one has a purty blue leather grip.



Mine ain been used in so long I done forgot any details bout em. They may be no good no more


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You like being flogged, too?



I'll never tell! 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'll give Ms. Wanda the name of the site I get my goodies from. She can get some, uh, *things* for your honeymoon.



Careful! Don't want to shock poor innocent Wanda!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> No wonder you is so popular hereabouts.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, it's ok. I just whip him every time he gets smart...
> 
> Forgot about the AR....I have FIVE







pbradley said:


> No wonder you is so popular hereabouts.



An you thought it was her charmin personalities


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> on her



That's what she claims.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Careful! Don't want to shock poor innocent Wanda!





You owe me a keyboard....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I'll never tell!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful! Don't want to shock poor innocent Wanda!


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> An you thought it was her charmin personalities




Plural?


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Please don't shoot me.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



Little help here?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> An you thought it was her charmin personalities



I'm not the one with more than one personality 



Hankus said:


> Mine ain been used in so long I done forgot any details bout em. They may be no good no more



that's kinda sad 



pbradley said:


> Please don't shoot me.



 Don't worry. I won't shoot a groom to be!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> That's what she claims.



she say that or you hear it 



pbradley said:


> Plural?



ya noticed 



pbradley said:


> Little help here?



Youre kindly on yer own gettin hitched up like that


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Little help here?



Way too many skillet flingers here right now. I suggest you go back to the russian mail order bride catalog before you get hurt too bad.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm not the one with more than one personality



same personality, jus 2 of em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Way too many skillet flingers here right now. I suggest you go back to the russian mail order bride catalog before you get hurt too bad.



That's why he decided to come back in here to begin with. He couldn't figure out how those mail order brides gained 200 lbs between the time he ordered them and the time they arrived at his doorstep...


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> she say that or you hear it



No sir, she come right out and said it her own self.





Hankus said:


> ya noticed



Couldn't help it. 





Hankus said:


> Youre kindly on yer own gettin hitched up like that



We're still haggling over that; she won't come right out and say "Love, honor and *OBEY*" or even put it in writing.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Well since the rent-a-village-idiot got here I think I'll go


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Way too many skillet flingers here right now. I suggest you go back to the russian mail order bride catalog before you get hurt too bad.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> same personality, jus 2 of em



Oh sure. That makes PLENTY of sense


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Last edited by Hankus; Today at 10:27 PM. Reason: fergitted a :



It's not safe to run around in here forgetting your colon like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got to call it a night too. Just got 9.5 hours left to my call week.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well since the rent-a-village-idiot got here I think I'll go



Night night!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well since the rent-a-village-idiot got here I think I'll go


 
Pbradley has been here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> It's not safe to run around in here forgetting your colon like that.





Gonna go watch a movie. G'night y'all!


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Pbradley has been here



Heyheyhey! I'm RIGHT HERE...I can hear you guys, you know.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna r-u-n-n o-f-t also. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Heyheyhey! I'm RIGHT HERE...I can hear you guys, you know.


 




pbradley said:


> I think I'm gonna r-u-n-n o-f-t also. Y'all have fun.


 
See ya


----------



## Self! (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Ban me please!




Vote Otis in '12 and I can promise that will happen.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Otis said:


> Vote Otis in '12 and I can promise that will happen.


 
We're supposed to be on the same team....don't make me put you on my list


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Ban Me please!!





Otis said:


> Vote Otis in '12 and I can promise that will happen.


He is next on the list!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He is next on the list!!


 
Don't hold your breath


----------



## Self! (Feb 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He is next on the list!!





Recon he should meet Mark before he is banned?


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Good lord been gone a week from here someone called and said kendall was stiring the pot about banned folks I had to come look


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't open the eyes as Monday has made an entrance.

However, if you have to here is a little courage


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I've got plenty of courage this morning but I can't eat or drink anything since last midnight.  Got to have some "fasting"  bloodwork done this morning.  However, after that is done, look out coffee and some breakfast because I am thirsty and hungry.

Hope everyone stays warm today as my pumpkin is frozen over this way at 19 degrees currently.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2012)

EE,  I always cheat on those mornings and have one cup of coffee.  

My pumpkin says 17*


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone remind me again why I chose EMS for a living.  Nothing more stimulating than a 25 minute drive to the lake at 4 am, for a idiot who thinks his blood sugar is low, but forgot he had a machine to test it sitting beside the bed.

A direct quote, "why ain't we thought bout using that thang ?" this from Miz Idiot.

I am sure I heard banjos.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

pbradley said:


> It's not safe to run around in here forgetting your colon like that.



Yeah the lil feller jus wouldn't go like this ::gone  



Kendallbearden said:


> Pbradley has been here



An then you showed up 






Monday here I come


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Mornin folks.......just blowing through to grab a cup of coffee and to say hey.... Y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's cold out there an I gotta get out there in it. 

Catch yall later


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

sniff, sniff....alright who did it? smells like a bunch of wet drivlers up in heuh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Moanin....got home at 12:30 am, twas a long day yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning drivelers, drive by


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2012)

Short drive by with a small amount of humor.  

Morning ALL  


A Hunter walking through the jungle found a huge dead elephant with a pigmy standing beside it.

Amazed, he asked: "Did you kill that?"

The pigmy said, "Yes."

The hunter asked, "How could a little bloke like you kill a huge beast like that?"

"I killed it with my club.

The astonished hunter asked, "How big is your club?"

The pigmy replied, "There's about 60 of us."


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning drivelers, drive by



Mornin Mudro...hope ya feelin better!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Short drive by with a small amount of humor.
> 
> Morning ALL



No pun intended, right??? 

Howdy AJ


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

gotta replace da ball joints on da truck before my guy can/will align it up.............. oyvey, there goes my refund check!
Bbbbrrrrrrrrr, ya'll close up the winders, ya'll are letting all the heat out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gotta replace da ball joints on da truck before my guy can/will align it up.............. oyvey, there goes my refund check!
> Bbbbrrrrrrrrr, ya'll close up the winders, ya'll are letting all the heat out!




Ahhh...what a sight for sore eyes!!! 

 I heard dat....it's always sumpin.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh...what a sight for sore eyes!!!
> 
> I heard dat....it's always sumpin.....


 Hope they didn't work ya too hard!
 Yeah, ain't it though?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hope they didn't work ya too hard!
> Yeah, ain't it though?



Not too bad, just lonnnng hrs on my feet. Plus, I messed up and left my regular work shoes in the belly compartment (under floor in back seat of Van) of the rental car I had last week. Had to wear my back-ups, not accustomed to those for that long  too cold for Crocs


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

anybody want a Tmater samich?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too bad, just lonnnng hrs on my feet. Plus, I messed up and left my regular work shoes in the belly compartment (under floor in back seat of Van) of the rental car I had last week. Had to wear my back-ups, not accustomed to those for that long  _*too cold for Crocs*_


 really?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want a Tmater samich?


 got bacon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want a Tmater samich?



Ship it... 



Keebs said:


> really?



Well....not really!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> got bacon?


just the thik kind isaw.. will that work 


Jeff C. said:


> Ship it...
> 
> in the mail, albaquerque right?
> ll....not really!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh lawd.....Rob was scheduled to be home today, so I scheduled Emily's doc appt for today. She needs to make up a shot she missed. Guess what? They called Rob to go fix a problem. STOOPID WORK. So now I get to take BOTH babies to the doc. Once Emily starts screaming, Rex starts screaming....y'all say a prayer for me, I'mma need it today!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Blood, I got your PM when I got up this morning. I'll reply in a bit. It's kinda busy here today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> just the thik kind isaw.. will that work



No, it's Alba Quirky


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....Rob was scheduled to be home today, so I scheduled Emily's doc appt for today. She needs to make up a shot she missed. Guess what? They called Rob to go fix a problem. STOOPID WORK. So now I get to take BOTH babies to the doc. Once Emily starts screaming, Rex starts screaming....y'all say a prayer for me, I'mma need it today!



Lawd...you ain't lyin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....Rob was scheduled to be home today, so I scheduled Emily's doc appt for today. She needs to make up a shot she missed. Guess what? They called Rob to go fix a problem. STOOPID WORK. So now I get to take BOTH babies to the doc. Once Emily starts screaming, Rex starts screaming....y'all say a prayer for me, I'mma need it today!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Jeff and Keebs! The forum is crapping out on me right now....so I couldn't quote anything. Gotta get back to the chores and TRY to get Emily to take a quick nap before we have to go. Be back later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Jeff and Keebs! The forum is crapping out on me right now....so I couldn't quote anything. Gotta get back to the chores and TRY to get Emily to take a quick nap before we have to go. Be back later!



10-4, HB!! Wait, better yet take yer time, we'll be here when you return


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Jeff and Keebs! The forum is crapping out on me right now....so I couldn't quote anything. Gotta get back to the chores and TRY to get Emily to take a quick nap before we have to go. Be back later!



Hmmmm...I thought it was just me


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm officially off call!!! 
hot wings, white bread, and a cold mountain dew for lunch, followed by a most awesome power nap!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 13, 2012)

Howdy howdy howdy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm officially off call!!!
> hot wings, white bread, and a cold mountain dew for lunch, followed by a most awesome power nap!






boneboy96 said:


> Howdy howdy howdy


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 13, 2012)

Afternoon fellers. 

I had to come over here....i could feel the heat hovering around in my banded thread 

I'm just passing through. Gotta go get an MRI of my back done in a few. Doc thinks I may have a disk that's slipping 

I'll catch y'all later


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


>



I  you too?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Afternoon fellers.
> 
> I had to come over here....i could feel the heat hovering around in my banded thread
> 
> ...


 hope it ain't too bad!


rhbama3 said:


> I  you too?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I  you too?



Long week at the big house...huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Long week at the big house...huh?



Yes. Yes it was....
Time for a nap. see ya'll later!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Afternoon Yall  Beautiful day today!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall  Beautiful day today!!!



Hey Snowy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall  Beautiful day today!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

sup


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lunch would be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy howdy howdy



Howdy-Doo, Bob!!! 



Kendallbearden said:


> Afternoon fellers.
> 
> I had to come over here....i could feel the heat hovering around in my banded thread
> 
> ...



Good Luck, KB!!! I know that feelin 



rhbama3 said:


> I  you too?



You do??  



rhbama3 said:


> Yes. Yes it was....
> Time for a nap. see ya'll later!




Wait...looky at what I just got for Valentines gift!!!

See pic below: 





SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall  Beautiful day today!!!



Hey Shmoo....just got back from a walk with the dogs, beautiful it is!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Snowy!


Hey Bob!! 


Keebs said:


>


Even got some soil stuff mixed up to start seeds.. if I can ever figure out proper temp!  


blood on the ground said:


> sup


sup  


mudracing101 said:


> Lunch would be good.


Nom nom veg soup  


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy-Doo, Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shmoo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


<----- Zaxby's wings & things.......... Izzz stufffffed!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <----- Zaxby's wings & things.......... Izzz stufffffed!!!!



C'mere...I'll rub ya tummy 

Homemade deep pan pizza!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> C'mere...I'll rub ya tummy
> 
> Homemade deep pan pizza!!!


 can just borrow your lap to lay my head in so I can take a nap?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy-Doo, Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're gonna love that keurig! The first thing to do is to not install that little filter until you get the water siphon working. I don't use the filters any way.
 I like pretty much all the "Bold" types of K cups. Stay away from "Jet Fuel". It was pretty bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bob!!
> 
> Even got some soil stuff mixed up to start seeds.. if I can ever figure out proper temp!
> 
> ...


I love veggie soup


Jeff C. said:


>


i love pop corn


Keebs said:


> <----- Zaxby's wings & things.......... Izzz stufffffed!!!!


I love Zaxby's


Jeff C. said:


> C'mere...I'll rub ya tummy
> 
> Homemade deep pan pizza!!!



MMMMMMM.............. pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You're gonna love that keurig! The first thing to do is to not install that little filter until you get the water siphon working. I don't use the filters any way.
> I like pretty much all the "Bold" types of K cups. Stay away from "Jet Fuel". It was pretty bad.




Wanna go on a little road trip this Saturday?


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I love Zaxby's


 
I didn't think I'd like fried pickles, but they're not bad!

Afternoon folks.
I ran damage control in the other building today and got a free unlimited lunch voucher...  
Yes, unlimited   !!
If the lunch place was sushi, I'dve put them outta bizzness!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can just borrow your lap to lay my head in so I can take a nap?



Absolutely.... 



rhbama3 said:


> You're gonna love that keurig! The first thing to do is to not install that little filter until you get the water siphon working. I don't use the filters any way.
> I like pretty much all the "Bold" types of K cups. Stay away from "Jet Fuel". It was pretty bad.



Yessir.....love it already, wanted one ever since I've had coffee from one on a few occasions. 

On this one, all you do is remove the little K cup holder and insert  other filter. Probably won't use it too often.

Teri got a good deal (we thought ) from Sam's, reg-$179.00, on sale for $129.00 with 12 oz larger reservoir (60 oz), 36 K cups, My K filter, and additional water filter


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wanna go on a little road trip this Saturday?


Bugsy!!! 
I'm supposed to go rabbit hunting this saturday with Timmay in north Lee County. I could come Sunday if that would work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I love veggie soup
> 
> i love pop corn
> 
> ...



Ummmmm....sounds like you may be getting back to _NORMAL_  



turtlebug said:


> Wanna go on a little road trip this Saturday?



 



StriperAddict said:


> I didn't think I'd like fried pickles, but they're not bad!
> 
> Afternoon folks.
> I ran damage control in the other building today and got a free unlimited lunch voucher...
> ...



Afternoon...sorry you are Banded!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We re-order all our k-cups from Keurig. You can find a deal here and there, but overall it seems better to just order a bunch from Keurig and the shipping is free for orders over $75 ( i think).


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon...sorry you are Banded!!!


 
No worries!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We re-order all our k-cups from Keurig. You can find a deal here and there, but overall it seems better to just order a bunch from Keurig and the shipping is free for orders over $75 ( i think).



10-4, appreciate the info, and I'll stay away from the Jet Fuel


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> I'm supposed to go rabbit hunting this saturday with Timmay in north Lee County. I could come Sunday if that would work?







But I wanted you to share in the joy of me buying my first shotgun.  




Jeff C. said:


>





You can go wif me.   

But you'd have to drive down, then we'd drive up then we'd all drive back down so you could drive back up to go home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But I wanted you to share in the joy of me buying my first shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




       Where we goin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But I wanted you to share in the joy of me buying my first shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you getting and who you getting it from? I could come sunday and bring some turkey targets. We need to practice anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a really cool gift this past weekend! had a friend give me a 16ft popup camper. it has 2 small holes in the canvas but outside of that its in great shape and everything works! he had it in storage for 6 years and decided he was going to give it away? i offered money but he wouldnt take it! what a blessing!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I love veggie soup
> i love pop corn
> I love Zaxby's
> MMMMMMM.............. pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


missing food, huh?


StriperAddict said:


> I didn't think I'd like fried pickles, but they're not bad!
> 
> Afternoon folks.
> I ran damage control in the other building today and got a free unlimited lunch voucher...
> ...


Take ya hamburger dill pickles and some Zateran's fish fry seasoning & make your own, jusss as good!
Oh, wait, HOW you posting if your banded?


Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely....





Jeff C. said:


> Ummmmm....sounds like you may be getting back to _NORMAL_
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon...sorry you are Banded!!!


Normal?????
 Hiya Tbugsysista!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a really cool gift this past weekend! had a friend give me a 16ft popup camper. it has 2 small holes in the canvas but outside of that its in great shape and everything works! he had it in storage for 6 years and decided he was going to give it away? i offered money but he wouldnt take it! what a blessing!




WTG!!! Can't beat that....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where we goin?



To Barrow's in Butler to see Bill. 

After dragging Fishbait all over South Georgia today, looking for my "perfect" shotgun, I finally gave in and called Bill. He sold me my Ruger three years ago and he had a shotgun that I fell in love with and nothing else has lived up to. 

Well..... He still has it and now it has MY name on it and is waiting on me to come pick it up.    

I got the Franchi 720 with the Walnut all weather stock. I think I'm more excited over this shotgun than I am any bow or even my Ruger. 

This gun has been in the back of my mind for three years and since Fishbait promised me a shotgun for my birfday and it's still there at a reasonable price, it must be meant to be. 

That and Fishbait kept saying "CALL BILL CALL BILL" cause he was tired of going from store to store looking.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a really cool gift this past weekend! had a friend give me a 16ft popup camper. it has 2 small holes in the canvas but outside of that its in great shape and everything works! he had it in storage for 6 years and decided he was going to give it away? i offered money but he wouldnt take it! what a blessing!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What you getting and who you getting it from? I could come sunday and bring some turkey targets. We need to practice anyway.



I'm headed back up to Butler to pick up my Franchi 720 with 3 chokes. 

Turkeys are gonna die.    





Keebs said:


> Hiya Tbugsysista!!!!!!!!




Hey Keebsalicious-sista!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a really cool gift this past weekend! had a friend give me a 16ft popup camper. it has 2 small holes in the canvas but outside of that its in great shape and everything works! he had it in storage for 6 years and decided he was going to give it away? i offered money but he wouldnt take it! what a blessing!


 Nice!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm headed back up to Butler to pick up my Franchi 720 with 3 chokes.
> 
> Turkeys are gonna die.
> Hey Keebsalicious-sista!


 I have places to target practice............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have places to target practice............



I know and I'm hoping we can talk Abbey into trying it.  

I think she'll like the Franchi. It's lightweight with little recoil.  














And it's purdy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I know and I'm hoping we can talk Abbey into trying it.
> 
> I think she'll like the Franchi. It's lightweight with little recoil.
> 
> ...



Well, talk to Fish-bro about Sunday. If you like, i can also bring my 28 gauge and skeet thrower for Abbey to play with.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, talk to Fish-bro about Sunday. If you like, i can also bring my 28 gauge and skeet thrower for Abbey to play with.



She'll probably stay with Grandma Carrot.  

Your Baitbro has a LOT of vehicles to work on, I'm fairly certain this will be a marathon trip up and back. 

I should've followed my gut instinct and went this morning since that's what I took the day off for. But NOOOOO, I seemed to think that the place I got Bait's SX-AR from would magically have one.  That was a WASTED trip.  

I'll finally be able to stop dreaming about that beautiful walnut stock now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I know and I'm hoping we can talk Abbey into trying it.
> 
> I think she'll like the Franchi. It's lightweight with little recoil.
> And it's purdy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> She'll probably stay with Grandma Carrot.
> 
> Your Baitbro has a LOT of vehicles to work on, I'm fairly certain this will be a marathon trip up and back.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a perfect match


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a perfect match



You have no idea.  

Ever since I laid eyes on that thing, nothing else has compared... shotgun wise.  


Italian made, walnut....... ahhhh..... I'm in love.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

I survived!! Barely....Once the nurse stuck Emily with the first (of three) shots, she started screaming and begging her to stop. Rex, of course, started screaming because Emily was screaming. And ya know what Mommy was doing during this? Crying.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Ever since I laid eyes on that thing, nothing else has compared... shotgun wise.
> 
> ...



Well, i certainly can't help Fishbro with any car work, but i'd be more than happy to boogity boogity down there Sunday with targets and weapons of destruction. 
I'm heading to Bama to fish with my brother in law the weekend after.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I survived!! Barely....Once the nurse stuck Emily with the first (of three) shots, she started screaming and begging her to stop. Rex, of course, started screaming because Emily was screaming. And ya know what Mommy was doing during this? Crying.



awww.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I survived!! Barely....Once the nurse stuck Emily with the first (of three) shots, she started screaming and begging her to stop. Rex, of course, started screaming because Emily was screaming. And ya know what Mommy was doing during this? Crying.


aaaaawwwwpoorsugarplumbabe!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>





Keebs said:


> Nice!



aint it!! my kids are turnin flips, my daughter even ask if she could sleep in it last night...lol
its a heeeep better than sleepin on the ground!

then i become blood on the ground....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> awww.....





Keebs said:


> aaaaawwwwpoorsugarplumbabe!



Poor thing kept saying "Peas (please) no? Peas?"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint it!! my kids are turnin flips, my daughter even ask if she could sleep in it last night...lol
> its a heeeep better than sleepin on the ground!
> 
> then i become blood on the ground....





Sugar Plum said:


> Poor thing kept saying "Peas (please) no? Peas?"


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor thing kept saying "Peas (please) no? Peas?"



yep thats no fun for either of ya.. that low down X of mine sent me with my daughter to get her shot(s) she didnt tell me she was behind 5 shots! DQ ice cream saved the day


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Ever since I laid eyes on that thing, nothing else has compared... shotgun wise.
> 
> ...



Fer a second there I thought you were talkin bout bama, until you said I-talian  



Sugar Plum said:


> I survived!! Barely....Once the nurse stuck Emily with the first (of three) shots, she started screaming and begging her to stop. Rex, of course, started screaming because Emily was screaming. And ya know what Mommy was doing during this? Crying.



Poor little thing...treatin her like a pin cushion!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fer a second there I thought you were talkin bout bama, until you said I-talian
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little thing...treatin her like a pin cushion!!!



Do they even have Walnut tree's in Italy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

back to tying crappie jigs....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep thats no fun for either of ya.. that low down X of mine sent me with my daughter to get her shot(s) she didnt tell me she was behind 5 shots! DQ ice cream saved the day



Wow, that's a lot to be behind. Sorry she did that. At least there was something to help her 



Jeff C. said:


> Poor little thing...treatin her like a pin cushion!!!



Mama also felt like punching the nurse cause she made the babies cry


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2012)

I`m back for a day or two. Had to come back to see if my new turkey call had come in  (it did). And to check on my sick youngun. I`ll be outa ya`lls hairs again real soon.

Sugar Plum, sorry about your babies and hope they gonna be okay.

Hope all of you are doin` well.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m back for a day or two. Had to come back to see if my new turkey call had come in  (it did). And to check on my sick youngun. I`ll be outa ya`lls hairs again real soon.
> 
> Sugar Plum, sorry about your babies and hope they gonna be okay.
> 
> Hope all of you are doin` well.


 What's wrong wiff Klem? do me & Wander need to come tend to him???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do they even have Walnut tree's in Italy?



That's what threw me 



Sugar Plum said:


> Wow, that's a lot to be behind. Sorry she did that. At least there was something to help her
> 
> 
> 
> Mama also felt like punching the nurse cause she made the babies cry



When we were kids (elementary school)...we had a school nurse named Bertha. She was about 6"3", 400 lbs, and some facial hair


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 13, 2012)

well, it's 4:20 and time for a nap.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, it's 4:20 and time for a nap.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What's wrong wiff Klem? do me & Wander need to come tend to him???????





Looks like he mighta had a dost of food poisonin`, but I don`t see how. he can ingest anything. I believe he could eat a buzzard fried in coal tar.

He`s doin` a little better. He went to early class at the tech school a little while ago.

How come ya`ll come a runnin` for Klem???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m back for a day or two. Had to come back to see if my new turkey call had come in  (it did). And to check on my sick youngun. I`ll be outa ya`lls hairs again real soon.
> 
> Sugar Plum, sorry about your babies and hope they gonna be okay.
> 
> Hope all of you are doin` well.



Back atcha Nic!! Hope the youngun is ok....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like he mighta had a dost of food poisonin`, but I don`t see how. he can ingest anything. I believe he could eat a buzzard fried in coal tar.
> 
> He`s doin` a little better. He went to early class at the tech school a little while ago.
> 
> How come ya`ll come a runnin` for Klem???


 Ya really want me to explain ...................
Tell'em I hope he's feeling better quick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks ya`ll.

Keebs, I`ll tell him.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

whats going on today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> whats going on today



Recuperating.....


Anyone heard from Altamaha Stalker?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Recuperating.....
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Altamaha Stalker?


 nope.............
 OHHHNNnooooooo, I've been banded toooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Recuperating.....
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Altamaha Stalker?



What the world


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope.............
> OHHHNNnooooooo, I've been banded toooooooooo!!!!!!



Whos bad side did you get on


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Whos bad side did you get on


 'round here? ain't nooooo telling...............


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'round here? ain't nooooo telling...............



Well maybe I can stay on everyones good side.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well maybe I can stay on everyones good side.


 good luck!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

dang, Mud done left me today!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well maybe I can stay on everyones good side.


 
i'm watching you


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good luck!



Yeah good LUck


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> What the world



Another fella that posts in here



Keebs said:


> dang, Mud done left me today!!!!!!



UH OHHH!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> i'm watching you



I know I know


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Need a short nap


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Need a short nap



Thats wishful thinking around here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2012)

Gotta work a couple of nights, then off til Saturday night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m back for a day or two. Had to come back to see if my new turkey call had come in  (it did). And to check on my sick youngun. I`ll be outa ya`lls hairs again real soon.
> 
> Sugar Plum, sorry about your babies and hope they gonna be okay.
> 
> Hope all of you are doin` well.



Sorry to hear about Klem, Nic. The good thing is young'uns bounce back quick. He'll be good as new in a couple of days.

 As far as being in our hair, i'm hoping that you don't think you aren't welcome here, brother.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Need a short nap


 
I keep trying, but i keep getting distracted


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have three alarm clocks running around here no chance of a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I have three alarm clocks running around here no chance of a nap.



Valium


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I have three alarm clocks running around here no chance of a nap.



I got two dogs on the sofa, both have toes up and snoring. I'm just trying to hear the TV while my jigheads cure in the oven.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got two dogs on the sofa, both have toes up and snoring. I'm just trying to hear the TV while my jigheads cure in the oven.



Must be tuff eating a jig head


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Valium



Yeah and the house would burn down


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well have to get some cooking done see yall in a while.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Gonna go drink a few........iffn y'all are unlucky I'll be back later 

No need to think me fer the warnin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Yeah and the house would burn down



Not for you, for them...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m back for a day or two. Had to come back to see if my new turkey call had come in  (it did). And to check on my sick youngun. I`ll be outa ya`lls hairs again real soon.
> 
> Sugar Plum, sorry about your babies and hope they gonna be okay.
> 
> Hope all of you are doin` well.



Thank you Nick! They're doing better now. Hope Klem feels better soon!!



Jeff C. said:


> When we were kids (elementary school)...we had a school nurse named Bertha. She was about 6"3", 400 lbs, and some facial hair



 Whoa.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Valium



Yes PLEASE!! 



Hankus said:


> Gonna go drink a few........iffn y'all are unlucky I'll be back later
> 
> No need to think me fer the warnin



Oh boy. I'll make sure I've got my Hankus post decoder runnin' in the background later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2012)

Strange request but does anyone know of a wounded veteran who lives in TX that would like a hunt at a exclusive ranch outside of San Antonio.  The bad news is the hunt is this upcoming weekend.  

Send a PM if you know of someone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Strange request but does anyone know of a wounded veteran who lives in TX that would like a hunt at a exclusive ranch outside of San Antonio.  The bad news is the hunt is this upcoming weekend.
> 
> Send a PM if you know of someone.



Is Otis back in Georgia or in Texas? Might want to check with him.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Otis back in Georgia or in Texas? Might want to check with him.



He's still in TX for another week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2012)

I found an avatar depicting Rob working on something...


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2012)

Howdy yawl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you Nick! They're doing better now. Hope Klem feels better soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You rang?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's still in TX for another week.



Calling Otis  



pm me if interested.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the whole freaking family falling apart or what?  


ERD and his crap that he's pulled.

Abbey had Honor Band practice from 9am til 9pm Friday. Had to be back at 8am and then played til 3pm Saturday. She was give slap out all day Sunday. Went to school today but had Honor Band practice until 5:00.  

Tonight she's all but refusing to do her homework and pitching a royal fit.  

This isn't like her. Miss 100 GPA is off her rocker tonight.   

Fishbait left to go to Wallyworld to buy some caulk.  

I'm scared he's gonna squirt it in his own ears so he can tune everyone out. 


Can't say that I blame him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Is the whole freaking family falling apart or what?
> 
> 
> ERD and his crap that he's pulled.
> ...



Isn't Life wonderful!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

It's dark on this side of da board........... Izzzskerred!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's dark on this side of da board........... Izzzskerred!!!!!!!




Come to the light

Come to the light Keebs........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Is the whole freaking family falling apart or what?
> 
> 
> ERD and his crap that he's pulled.
> ...



Don't make me come down there.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 13, 2012)

All that head banging in here I may need to go smoe where else


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't make me come down there.



Dude, Bait left his danged phone here at the house when he went to Walmart. 

That's how discombobulated we are right now.    

I wanna ring the neck of an 18 year old, slap a couple of teachers of the 14 year old and take the 41 year old on vacation.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Come to the light
> 
> Come to the light Keebs........


you're so far away, Tbug, so faint,.......................



turtlebug said:


> Dude, Bait left his danged phone here at the house when he went to Walmart.
> 
> That's how discombobulated we are right now.
> 
> I wanna ring the neck of an 18 year old, slap a couple of teachers of the 14 year old and take the 41 year old on vacation.


 Need Help??


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're so far away, Tbug, so faint,.......................
> 
> 
> Need Help??



I need a drink.      




And my new shotgun.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 13, 2012)

evening boys and girls ... too tired to go back and catch up.  Did I miss anything good today?


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2012)

Turtlebug, just do like Mom would do with my sister when she pulled her stuff, say "Go to your room and lock the door" .. when she asked why mom would say "So i cant get to you" 

With the right "Jail doesnt sound so bad" face, its mighty effective







WHY is the fourm SO SLOW.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> evening boys and girls ... too tired to go back and catch up.  Did I miss anything good today?




I sure miss those mini drivelers bama used to do.....

Hi Ms Elaine....when are you gettin the baby?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I need a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shoulda gone today!


Tag-a-long said:


> evening boys and girls ... too tired to go back and catch up.  Did I miss anything good today?


naahhhh, same ol same ol, I just chasing Phillip around the board right now, wanna play?


slip said:


> Turtlebug, just do like Mom would do with my sister when she pulled her stuff, say "Go to your room and lock the door" .. when she asked why mom would say "So i cant get to you"
> 
> With the right "Jail doesnt sound so bad" face, its mighty effective
> 
> WHY is the fourm SO SLOW.


  
 get your elbow off da power button!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Turtlebug, just do like Mom would do with my sister when she pulled her stuff, say "Go to your room and lock the door" .. when she asked why mom would say "So i cant get to you"
> 
> With the right "Jail doesnt sound so bad" face, its mighty effective
> 
> ...



Not badd for me right now....knock on wood!!!

Lemme know a good day and time for Jaguar and I to ride over.....I prefer low traffic times


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Socialy Unaceptable  Its a name, ya caint spell it wrong



So true... his mamma's name is Jorja so they definitely don't count off for spellin'!  



Jeff C. said:


> I sure miss those mini drivelers bama used to do.....
> 
> Hi Ms Elaine....when are you gettin the baby?



19 days     I'm startin' to get nervous!  I never had to pick before, when we got Tucker the breeder picked for us.  



Keebs said:


> naahhhh, same ol same ol, I just chasing Phillip around the board right now, wanna play?



Heck yeah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Must eat.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Must eat.....



Just finished. Bacon, ham, eggs, toast and Jeffc's blueberry jelly. Mighty fine eats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2012)

2 hrs into work and I'm sleepy already . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You rang?







Keebs said:


> It's dark on this side of da board........... Izzzskerred!!!!!!!



 come back to us!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 hrs into work and I'm sleepy already . . .



WAKEUPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> WAKEUPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Self! (Feb 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





You want me to 'sang to ya sweetheart?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Otis said:


> You want me to 'sang to ya sweetheart?



Did you see Gobble's post earlier? He was looking for a texas connection.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Self! (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you see Gobble's post earlier? He was looking for a texas connection.





Nope. What kind of connection? Have him PM me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Must eat.....


Me tooooo!


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not badd for me right now....knock on wood!!!
> 
> Lemme know a good day and time for Jaguar and I to ride over.....I prefer low traffic times


Roger dat, ill PM ya tomorrow if thats cool with you


Jeff C. said:


> Must eat.....


Just ate ... now im stuffed



Keebs said:


> Me tooooo!



Looks like you have Ohfishohly been banded, no photoshop needed


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

man I'm tired! Anything exciting happenin' in here tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished. Bacon, ham, eggs, toast and Jeffc's blueberry jelly. Mighty fine eats.



Thank ya sir, had something very similar. Eggs cooked like like an omelette, but it had noodles in it,  hashbrowns, and biscuits 



Sugar Plum said:


> come back to us!!!







Hooked On Quack said:


>



Power nap!!! 



Otis said:


> You want me to 'sang to ya sweetheart?



Sure, why not? 



Keebs said:


> Me tooooo!







slip said:


> Roger dat, ill PM ya tomorrow if thats cool with you
> 
> Just ate ... now im stuffed
> 
> ...



Gotcha, no prob.....



Sugar Plum said:


> man I'm tired! Anything exciting happenin' in here tonight?



Not if you're gettin tired


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Mmmmmm....hot chocolate~!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not if you're gettin tired


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Look up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

sugar plum said:


>





jeff c. said:


> look up!!




oh!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> oh!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



 I can barely load a page right now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I can barely load a page right now



Me too. Very frustrating. I think I'mma go watch a movie. See y'all tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Back killin me, arm, wrist, knee an ankle in bad shape an I drank enough Old Crow to fly. How could this go bad 

Think I'll read back


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too. Very frustrating. I think I'mma go watch a movie. See y'all tomorrow!!



Sure thing Cort, hope you, and especially Emily (and Rex), have a better day tomorrow...Good Night!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing Cort, hope you, and especially Emily (and Rex), have a better day tomorrow...Good Night!!!



Thanks, Jeff!  g'night.

Nighty Night Hanky!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too. Very frustrating. I think I'mma go watch a movie. See y'all tomorrow!!



I just finished watching the Red Baron. pretty good! 
Watching the new pawn Stars now...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I just finished watching the Red Baron. pretty good!
> Watching the new pawn Stars now...



Gonna check that one out. Haven't downloaded any movies lately, just catching up on the long list i have now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Back killin me, arm, wrist, knee an ankle in bad shape an I drank enough Old Crow to fly. How could this go bad
> 
> Think I'll read back



What in the heck did you do??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Jeff!  g'night.
> 
> Nighty Night Hanky!



G'night Lady 



Jeff C. said:


> What in the heck did you do??



To which part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> G'night Lady
> 
> 
> 
> To which part.





In your case, more than likely bottom up


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> In your case, more than likely bottom up



Sequential: Torked thumb splitttin wood, reinjured bad wrist splittin wood, cold makes knee tight, twisted snkle, pulled/torked/twisted/tweaked back someres in there. Drank Crow to fix it...... ain workin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sequential: Torked thumb splitttin wood, reinjured bad wrist splittin wood, cold makes knee tight, twisted snkle, pulled/torked/twisted/tweaked back someres in there. Drank Crow to fix it...... ain workin



Dang son, you sound like me!!!

Ain't good when likker don't fix it


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang son, you sound like me!!!
> 
> Ain't good when likker don't fix it



Yeah......ummm.......gettin old sucks 

An it was Old Crow Reserve at that


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Anybody see who posted the "Roll Tide Roll" pic  Was it quinn


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang son, you sound like me!!!
> 
> Ain't good when likker don't fix it



Sounds a lot like me too. Something pops every few minutes. Ain't a normal day unless I sprain sumpin 



Hankus said:


> Yeah......ummm.......gettin old sucks
> 
> An it was Old Crow Reserve at that



Old? Old?? Hush it lil' boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah......ummm.......gettin old sucks
> 
> An it was Old Crow Reserve at that




Either way, it didn't go to waste, prolly sleep better


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody see who posted the "Roll Tide Roll" pic  Was it quinn



Come to think of it, I didn't read back


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sounds a lot like me too. Something pops every few minutes. Ain't a normal day unless I sprain sumpin
> 
> 
> 
> Old? Old?? Hush it lil' boy.



Waaaaah....bite me

Waaaaahhhhhhh.......bite me



Jeff C. said:


> Either way, it didn't go to waste, prolly sleep better



Likker usually wakes me up early



Jeff C. said:


> Come to think of it, I didn't read back



Was in the campfire.....an poof....lasted not too long  I seed the pic(an member it), but not the poster


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2012)

Gwine ta bedz


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gwine ta bedz



Me too....Later y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody see who posted the "Roll Tide Roll" pic  Was it quinn






Yeah, it was Quinn !!!  Just a chic in a bikini walking in the surf with a tramp stamp.


----------



## quinn (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't think anything was wrong with the picture.That's the second one from that series i posted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

quinn said:


> I didn't think anything was wrong with the picture.That's the second one from that series i posted.





I didn't either ??


----------



## quinn (Feb 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, it was Quinn !!!  Just a chic in a bikini walking in the surf with a tramp stamp.



Hey she was surfing!Plus her paw said it wasn't no tramp stamp!He said it was more like a class....


----------



## quinn (Feb 14, 2012)

Well except for the Bama reference!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

quinn said:


> Well except for the Bama reference!



I saw that!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I don't see that!



Open your eyes jackleg...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Open your eyes jackleg...



My eyes are open and with the first cup of coffee they will be wide-open.







There is rain and heavy at that here right now.  One thermometer says 41 another 34?  Usually they agree within a degree or two.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  It just started to sprinkle here.  I went out to get the morning paper expecting it to be raining according to the local weather radar BUT it was still dry.  Just when I started out into the yard, the sprinkle began.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL OF THE LADIES HERE !!!!!

I HOPE YOU GET CARDS, FLOWERS AND LOTS OF CHOCOLATE TODAY JUST TO REMIND YOU THAT SOMEONE LOVES YOU.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

mernin folks..........and happy Valaween!! and every thing that EE said.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

MORNIN IJITOCRACY  

Hmmm another year without a valentine.................not really that suprisin


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Mornin Yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
Just stopped by while i sip this cup of coffee before heading to work. Looks like we had a pretty good rain during the night. Got puddles in the yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning Idits, and happy valentines to all the ladies
I heard rain was coming, The sun is peeking thru the clouds here and no rain yet


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Waaaaah....bite me
> 
> Waaaaahhhhhhh.......bite me







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  It just started to sprinkle here.  I went out to get the morning paper expecting it to be raining according to the local weather radar BUT it was still dry.  Just when I started out into the yard, the sprinkle began.
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL OF THE LADIES HERE !!!!!
> 
> I HOPE YOU GET CARDS, FLOWERS AND LOTS OF CHOCOLATE TODAY JUST TO REMIND YOU THAT SOMEONE LOVES YOU.



Thank you EE! I hope you get some sugar, too! 



blood on the ground said:


> mernin folks..........and happy Valaween!! and every thing that EE said.







Hankus said:


> MORNIN IJITOCRACY
> 
> Hmmm another year without a valentine.................not really that suprisin





Hope everyone has a good day! Cold and raining, here. Got to go to Hayley's school later for a Valentine's party. Hoping to find the red headed amazon I've seen the last few parties....PBradley needs a wife!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

id rather be fishin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Idits, and happy valentines to all the ladies
> I heard rain was coming, The sun is peeking thru the clouds here and no rain yet



Hi Mud!! Feeling better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Mud!! Feeling better?



Yes i am


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Looks like you have Ohfishohly been banded, no photoshop needed


 holymoly!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Idits, and happy valentines to all the ladies
> I heard rain was coming, The sun is peeking thru the clouds here and no rain yet


 been raining over here a while!
ok, off to the dentist................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> holymoly!!!!!!!!
> 
> been raining over here a while!
> ok, off to the dentist................



Send it back it missed us


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i am



mernin mud! whaz up? we could get the tires muddy this mernin up my way....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin mud! whaz up? we could get the tires muddy this mernin up my way....



You would have to look hard for mud around this area but hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Mernin droolers...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2012)

Top of the Morning to you


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the Morning to you



You find me a prospective buyer yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Send it back it missed us


Are you  I'm keeping all I can get!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin droolers...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the Morning to you





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin


 Helllloooooo there!
Had to re-schedule the dentist, one of the tech's had a reaction to her new meds, poor girl, EMT's called & taking care of her!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Are you  I'm keeping all I can get!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky you!! You get to keep your teeth for a few more days..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lucky you!! You get to keep your teeth for a few more days..


 This dentist doesn't even pull teeth any more due to back troubles.......... I just get a cleaning every 6 months to keep them pearly white


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> This dentist doesn't even pull teeth any more due to back troubles.......... I just get a cleaning every 6 months to keep them pearly white



I had one pulled a few years ago, it didn't give me any back troubles...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had one pulled a few years ago, it didn't give me any back troubles...


 I never figured that one out either, all she does with me is sit in the chair & tell me to bite down (while she quickly moves her fingers)


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I never figured that one out either, all she does with me is sit in the chair & tell me to bite down (while she quickly moves her fingers)


 
Ya mean if you move quick you could ketch a biggun???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Ya mean if you move quick you could ketch a biggun???



But you got to throw them back.  Catch and release only.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Good gawd....I see there was a bandin' spree!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had one pulled a few years ago, it didn't give me any back troubles...



 ya just got ta love a quick thinker


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But you got to throw them back. Catch and release only.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But you got to throw them back.  Catch and release only.



I thought there was a slot limit...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Girl Scout cookies being delivered to me today.  Happy Valentine's Day to me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Ya mean if you move quick you could ketch a biggun???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> But you got to throw them back.  Catch and release only.





Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd....I see there was a bandin' spree!


 Wanna join da club?


blood on the ground said:


> ya just got ta love a quick thinker


 nah, just be toler....tolar..........put up with them!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl Scout cookies being delivered to me today.  Happy Valentine's Day to me.


 tagalongs, samoa's, peanut butter, come'on, SHARE!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl Scout cookies being delivered to me today.  Happy Valentine's Day to me.





Keebs said:


> tagalongs, samoa's, peanut butter, come'on, SHARE!



Hey! I'll have some Girl Scout Cookies for sale next month....just sayin'! 

All you gotta do is tell me what kind and how many


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wanna join da club?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl Scout cookies being delivered to me today.  Happy Valentine's Day to me.



I will trade you. 2 potted meat samiches fer a box of cookies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tagalongs, samoa's, peanut butter, come'on, SHARE!


thin mints and peanut butter. Can't remember. Got 6 boxes coming my way.


Sugar Plum said:


> Hey! I'll have some Girl Scout Cookies for sale next month....just sayin'!
> All you gotta do is tell me what kind and how many


I'll remember that next month.



blood on the ground said:


> I will trade you. 2 potted meat samiches fer a box of cookies



Not today Blood. sawry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

*Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!!*  

*Y'all are so sweet!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!!*
> 
> *Y'all are so sweet!!!*


 you really don't sound sincere.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you really don't sound sincere.................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


Be careful what you ask for, Keebs is an outlaw now. 



Jeff C. said:


> *Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!!*
> 
> *Y'all are so sweet!!!*



Ahhhhh Shucks.











Wait did someone say girl scout cookies.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be careful what you ask for, Keebs is an outlaw now.


Dat's right, I'm designing my tat's now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dat's right, I'm designing my tat's now!



Outlaw Keebey Wales What font you gonna use
Where you gonna put it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Outlaw Keebey Wales What font you gonna use
> Where you gonna put it:bounce:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Outlaw Keebey Wales What font you gonna use
> Where you gonna put it


I'm thinking Comic Sans........... whatcha think?
and of course it has to go.................





























onmybody.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

I see a Stalker


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!!*
> 
> *Y'all are so sweet!!!*





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be careful what you ask for, Keebs is an outlaw now.


Thats what i hear , gonna put her on my ignore list , you know , cant hang round the wrong people.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Outlaw Keebey Wales What font you gonna use
> Where you gonna put it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I see a Stalker


 Good Eye Chief............ glad I didn't dispatch that all points bulletin! ~whew~


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wait did someone say girl scout cookies.



I'm taking orders for March. Really. Send me a pm iffin' ya want some!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking Comic Sans........... whatcha think?   Aint nothin comical bout an outlaw Keebs.
> and of course it has to go.................
> 
> 
> ...



ah now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i hear , gonna put her on my ignore list , you know , cant hang round the wrong people.



 *Mustard* 



Keebs said:


> Good Eye Chief............ glad I didn't dispatch that all points bulletin! ~whew~



I hear ya, bout had the posse rounded up


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I see a Stalker



What, Who, Me...
I was just readin and catchin up on all the nonesense...er ..uh...I mean important discussion goin on in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Mustard*
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, bout had the posse rounded up



Mornin Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What, Who, Me...
> I was just readin and catchin up on all the nonesense...er ..uh...I mean important discussion goin on in here.



Solvin the World's problems everyday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ah now





Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, bout had the posse rounded up


 he went *poof*!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro



Mornin Mudro...are you fully recuperated? 

Think I'm gonna head out fer a while, need some _new_ work shoes, now that I left my other one's in a rental car


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he went *poof*!!!!!!



 I hear ya...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro...are you fully recuperated?
> 
> Think I'm gonna head out fer a while, need some _new_ work shoes, now that I left my other one's in a rental car



I'm lots better , thanks for askin. Fixin to start eating again


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey folks! Been busy at work this morning. Happy valentines day!

Hope all is well. Finally thawing out at The Big Pine Tree....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey folks! Been busy at work this morning. Happy valentines day!
> 
> Hope all is well. Finally thawing out at The Big Pine Tree....



Backatcha bud!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey folks! Been busy at work this morning. Happy valentines day!
> 
> Hope all is well. Finally thawing out at The Big Pine Tree....


 There you are!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Bbl.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bbl.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha bud!!!





Keebs said:


> There you are!!!!!!!



I am SOOOOOO ready for 5:00! It has been one of those days!

I'm gonna do my Hankus impersonation bout 5:15!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

id like to punch the shamwow guy right in the mouth when says "you no the germans they make everything better"

thats a crock.... he should come to work with me for a week and see how great the printing presses work.....JJJUUUNNNNK!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am SOOOOOO ready for 5:00! It has been one of those days!
> 
> I'm gonna do my Hankus impersonation bout 5:15!


 I'll have to make SURE I log on tonight then...


mudracing101 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........................


ok, where ya gonna attack first???


blood on the ground said:


> id like to punch the shamwow guy right in the mouth when says "you no the germans they make everything better"
> 
> thats a crock.... he should come to work with me for a week and see how great the printing presses work.....JJJUUUNNNNK!


there, there, blood, don't hold back, you're among friends, let us know how you REALLY feel............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to make SURE I log on tonight then...
> 
> ok, where ya gonna attack first???
> 
> there, there, blood, don't hold back, you're among friends, let us know how you REALLY feel............



I dont know , so many choices


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to make SURE I log on tonight then...
> 
> ok, where ya gonna attack first???
> 
> there, there, blood, don't hold back, you're among friends, let us know how you REALLY feel............



i should have picked a different line of work!

do you think they r still needin tmater pickers in south GA...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know , so many choices


Go all out, go to Golden Coral!


blood on the ground said:


> i should have picked a different line of work!
> 
> do you think they r still needin tmater pickers in south GA...


I dunno, but I know there are openings for guards at the prison in Abbeville....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Go all out, go to Golden Coral!
> 
> I dunno, but I know there are openings for guards at the prison in Abbeville....



That a womens prison or a mens prison?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi. 


Happy love day to all of you


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That a womens prison or a mens prison?


 
Have you seen a wimmenz prison? 


There's not much of a difference between the two


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That a womens prison or a mens prison?


menzzzz


Kendallbearden said:


> Have you seen a wimmenz prison?
> 
> 
> There's not much of a difference between the two


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Have you seen a wimmenz prison?
> 
> 
> There's not much of a difference between the two



i can think of one difference... or would that be considered 2 differences


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Peanut butter and  sammich, with a tall glass of schocolate milk!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i can think of one difference... or would that be considered 2 differences


 
And what difference is that?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Gotta go get ready for the Valentine's party at Hayley's school. Also have to do some stalkin' to find info on the redheaded amazon woman for Pbradley!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go get ready for the Valentine's party at Hayley's school. Also have to do some stalkin' to find info on the redheaded amazon woman for Pbradley!



10-4, Pics please 

Waitin on the Jaguar


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go get ready for the Valentine's party at Hayley's school. Also have to do some stalkin' to find info on the redheaded amazon woman for Pbradley!


 nix on the redheaded amazon, just tell him she transferred!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy VD ladies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy VD ladies!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy VD ladies!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nix on the redheaded amazon, just tell him she transferred!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

kendallbearden said:


> and what difference is that?



huevos


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy VD ladies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy VD ladies!



Did he just say that

Well, the cookies didn't get delivered today.Guess I'll make our summer vacation reservations today. That'll be a good Valentine present to my guys. 
It's the gift that keeps giving......... till vacation is over.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did he just say that
> 
> Well, the cookies didn't get delivered today.Guess I'll make our summer vacation reservations today. That'll be a good Valentine present to my guys.
> It's the gift that keeps giving......... till vacation is over.


yeah he did!
Vacation? what that is?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did he just say that
> 
> Well, the cookies didn't get delivered today.Guess I'll make our summer vacation reservations today. That'll be a good Valentine present to my guys.
> It's the gift that keeps giving......... till vacation is over.









 not always


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah he did!
> Vacation? what that is?????



It's a place on the Atlantic Ocean that has ZERO hotels,motels or condos. Only houses, 1 grocery store and 2 or three little resturants and shops. I would tell ya the name of the Island, but I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a place on the Atlantic Ocean that has ZERO hotels,motels or condos. Only houses, 1 grocery store and 2 or three little resturants and shops. I would tell ya the name of the Island, but I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zaxby's club chicken samwich and fries


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a place on the Atlantic Ocean that has ZERO hotels,motels or condos. Only houses, 1 grocery store and 2 or three little resturants and shops. I would tell ya the name of the Island, but I'd have to kill ya.



Y'all just come camp at The Big Pine Tree! I'm not too far from the ocean, and I have a big sea shell to hold up to your ears if you wanna hear the waves!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's club chicken samwich and fries



5 leftover spare ribs my neighbor gave me with a peanut butter twix for desert! MMMMMMMM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's club chicken samwich and fries



Chick-fil-a and waffle fries dipped in mayonaise.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy VD ladies!





Jeff C. said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did he just say that
> 
> Well, the cookies didn't get delivered today.Guess I'll make our summer vacation reservations today. That'll be a good Valentine present to my guys.
> It's the gift that keeps giving......... till vacation is over.





Keebs said:


> yeah he did!
> Vacation? what that is?????



Good one, BB!
Caught a cooler full with one post. Now, THAT is forum fishing!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's club chicken samwich and fries



y'all eat toooo late! lunch is at 930 no latern10!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> 5 leftover spare ribs my neighbor gave me with a peanut butter twix for desert! MMMMMMMM


MMMMMM ribs



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chick-fil-a and waffle fries dipped in mayonaise.



I like mustard on my chick-fil-a


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good one, BB!
> Caught a cooler full with one post. Now, THAT is forum fishing!


Evenin Bammer


blood on the ground said:


> y'all eat toooo late! lunch is at 930 no latern10!



Well i aints up at 4, i'm still cuddlin a pillow at 6


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a place on the Atlantic Ocean that has ZERO hotels,motels or condos. Only houses, 1 grocery store and 2 or three little resturants and shops. I would tell ya the name of the Island, but I'd have to kill ya.


 JUST blindfold me & take me with you then!


mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's club chicken samwich and fries


 I had Zaxby's yesterday!!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Y'all just come camp at The Big Pine Tree! I'm not too far from the ocean, and I have a big sea shell to hold up to your ears if you wanna hear the waves!


 I *might* could afford that kinda vac, Vaca, time off......  see, I can't even SAY the word!


mudracing101 said:


> Well i aints up at 4, i'm still cuddlin a pillow and the cat at 6 and later


 corrected it for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> JUST blindfold me & take me with you then!
> 
> I had Zaxby's yesterday!!
> 
> ...



 did i ever tell you how much i hate that cat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Y'all just come camp at The Big Pine Tree! I'm not too far from the ocean, and I have a big sea shell to hold up to your ears if you wanna hear the waves!



dyou hear that Keebs....... Let's go


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Evenin Bammer
> 
> 
> Well i aints up at 4, i'm still cuddlin a pillow at 6



yer burnin daylight you idjit.....set your clock fer 345 it'll put led in yer pencil.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> did i ever tell you how much i hate that cat.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> dyou hear that Keebs....... Let's go


 I'm packed & waiting, swing by & pick me up, tell the Mr.H22 we'll catch up wit him later............ Yeeehaaww, git to cookin, Stawlker!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Evenin Bammer
> 
> 
> Well i aints up at 4, i'm still cuddlin a pillow at 6



evening, Mud-bro! 
Bubbette is gonna attempt to cook a roast for supper.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm packed & waiting, swing by & pick me up, tell the Mr.H22 we'll catch up wit him later............ Yeeehaaww, git to cookin, Stawlker!



K, I'll be there bout drink30
Whatcha gonna cook for us stalker


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> K, I'll be there bout drink30
> Whatcha gonna cook for us stalker



yeah, stawlker?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> K, I'll be there bout drink30
> Whatcha gonna cook for us stalker





Keebs said:


> yeah, stawlker?



Only the finest vittles available, of course!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Only the finest vittles available, of course!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> K, I'll be there bout drink30
> Whatcha gonna cook for us stalker





Keebs said:


> yeah, stawlker?



Roll in about dark... if it is not raining, going to grill a ribeye, some venison cube steak, portobello mushrooms and some garlic bread! For the green veggie.... well hops, barley and malt are in beer!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Roll in about dark... if it is not raining, going to grill a ribeye, some venison cube steak, portobello mushrooms and some garlic bread! For the green veggie.... well hops, barley and malt are in beer!


   you sho know how to treat us wimmens right!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Roll in about dark... if it is not raining, going to grill vienna sausages with a pickled jalapeno,  a can of mushrooms sauteed in butter, and some garlic bread from Zaxby's! For the green veggie.... well hops, barley and malt are in beer!



You really are going all out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sho know how to treat us wimmens right!



What? you don't like sardines with hot sauce any more?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, Mud-bro!
> Bubbette is gonna attempt to cook a roast for supper.



Is this another fishing type post


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is this another fishing type post



A supper made by her is like a roll of the dice. Some good, some bad, some really bad...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sho know how to treat us wimmens right!



yeah, what she said.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You really are going all out.



Your modified version sounds good too! I grill vienna sausage sometimes to snack on while I'm cooking other stuff! My buddy calls them smokey peckers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> A supper made by her is like a roll of the dice. Some good, some bad, some really bad...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



You like rice with gravy skin?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? you don't like sardines with hot sauce any more?


as long as it's the smoked kind, you know I do!  But YOU didn't offer the seashell to listen to............... 


rhbama3 said:


> You like rice with gravy skin?


 That just means you didn't get to the table in a timely fashion!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You like rice with gravy skin?



 You're killin me, man!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer burnin daylight you idjit.....set your clock fer 345 it'll put led in yer pencil.


 how bout no



rhbama3 said:


> evening, Mud-bro!
> Bubbette is gonna attempt to cook a roast for supper.


mmmmmmmm... roast



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Roll in about dark... if it is not raining, going to grill a ribeye, some venison cube steak, portobello mushrooms and some garlic bread! For the green veggie.... well hops, barley and malt are in beer!


Dang , can i show up with em



rhbama3 said:


> A supper made by her is like a roll of the dice. Some good, some bad, some really bad...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2012)

20 more min....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You're killin me, man!!!



well, she'll be up from her nap soon.
Reckon i ougta go to the flea market and find something nice for her VD present.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, she'll be up from her nap soon.
> Reckon i ougta go to the flea market and find something nice for her VD present.



I was fixin to ask what you got her for VD 

Maybe you could get her a sweet little personal chef or sumpin....maybe 3 nights a week 



Hey.....I tried out that little My K filter, out of curiosity. I just used regular drip grind MaxwellHouse this morning....did nothin for me. I just did a cup of Kona Mountain beans, coarse ground, and it was much better, quite acceptable.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, she'll be up from her nap soon.
> Reckon i ougta go to the flea market and find something nice for her VD present.



If your flea market is anything like our big flea market, you should be able to find her something nice with a latin flair.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> If your flea market is anything like our big flea market, you should be able to find her something nice with a latin flair.



They is some in that place that sho nuff gots a flair about them.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.



Hankus and I can watch them!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.



I heard dat!!! Brang'em over here and drop'em off, Rex'll have a blast


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a note to all of you fellow drivelers today...............................................................

Some days I just sit around and scratch my head and really wonder about at least 6 or 8 or maybe 10 of you fellow drivelers.  (You will have to guess which ones    )  Well this afternoon, I decided just to sit around instead and watch all of the shenanigans play out around the campfire.

So far I have learned the following information just from Page #13.  So far, this afternoon, the following food items have been discussed.

(1) Peanut butter and banana sandwich w/tall glass of schocolate (???) milk.
(2)  Girl scout cookies
(3)  Roast for supper
(4)   Ribeye
(5)   Venison cube steak
(6)   Portobello mushrooms
(7)   Garlic bread
(8)    Rice w/ gravy skin (???)
(9)    Sardines w/hot sauce
(10)   Smokey peckers  (??!!??)
(11)   Vienna sausage
(12)   Pickled jalapeno
(13)   Zaxby's club chicken samwich & fries
(14)   Chick-fil-A & waffle fries dipped in mayonaise (or mustard)
(15)    5 left-over spare ribs & peanut butter Twix for desert
(16)   Hops, barley, and malt in beer (for veggies)


And I found that if you eat all of these items, that it will put "Lead in your pencil".

And I also found out that our very own, BB, has a very unique way to wish all of our ladies, HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY !!! 

The truth is....................................I am just thankful to be thrown into this melting pot of all of these fellow drivelers along with their creative vittles.  If I had more fun while sitting around this campfire, then it would have to be illegal.

Ya'll keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.



Velcro them to the wall. Turn on the new bigscreen tv. Put snacks and drinks within reach. They should be great. 

Just kiddin...I remember those days.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2012)

It's 4:20


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of you fellow drivelers today...............................................................
> 
> Some days I just sit around and scratch my head and really wonder about at least 6 or 8 or maybe 10 of you fellow drivelers.  (You will have to guess which ones    )  Well this afternoon, I decided just to sit around instead and watch all of the shenanigans play out around the campfire.
> 
> ...


 or valentines day


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus and I can watch them!



You two are not allowed around children after that last time, remember? I know, i know, you were just going to the store for a six pack but no parent should come home to this:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus and I can watch them!







Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat!!! Brang'em over here and drop'em off, Rex'll have a blast



You got earplugs, right? 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of you fellow drivelers today...............................................................
> 
> Some days I just sit around and scratch my head and really wonder about at least 6 or 8 or maybe 10 of you fellow drivelers.  (You will have to guess which ones    )  Well this afternoon, I decided just to sit around instead and watch all of the shenanigans play out around the campfire.
> 
> ...







Sterlo58 said:


> Velcro them to the wall. Turn on the new bigscreen tv. Put snacks and drinks within reach. They should be great.
> 
> Just kiddin...I remember those days.



Bigscreen hasn't got here yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.



Dont worry, it wont be long and one will be cuttin the grass and one will be doing the dishes while you and him can sit back and enjoy a cold beer while they slave away Trust me , wont be long


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You two are not allowed around children after that last time, remember? I know, i know, you were just going to the store for a six pack but no parent should come home to this:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont worry, it wont be long and one will be cuttin the grass and one will be doing the dishes while you and him can sit back and enjoy a cold beer while they slave away Trust me , wont be long



One is vacuuming as I type


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> or valentines day



Mud, that is what that 151 over-proof will do for you.  Shucks, it sure ain't helping this allergy problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of you fellow drivelers today...............................................................
> 
> Some days I just sit around and scratch my head and really wonder about at least 6 or 8 or maybe 10 of you fellow drivelers.  (You will have to guess which ones    )  Well this afternoon, I decided just to sit around instead and watch all of the shenanigans play out around the campfire.
> 
> ...



Nice little list EE 

Like I said, If we ain't eatin, we're thinkin about it....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> One is vacuuming as I type


Thats what i'm talking about



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, that is what that 151 over-proof will do for you.  Shucks, it sure ain't helping this allergy problem.



 Bottoms up


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

speakin of dishes, Keebs, wheres that girl of yours


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You two are not allowed around children after that last time, remember? I know, i know, you were just going to the store for a six pack but no parent should come home to this:



I miss that avatar


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 14, 2012)

any mods lurkin in here now?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.


 oh I could say something, but I don't want my banded status to change..................


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus and I can watch them!


 NNNNnooooooooooooo


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of you fellow drivelers today...............................................................
> 
> Some days I just sit around and scratch my head and really wonder about at least 6 or 8 or maybe 10 of you fellow drivelers.  (You will have to guess which ones    )  Well this afternoon, I decided just to sit around instead and watch all of the shenanigans play out around the campfire.
> 
> ...


 Can ya tell this bunch likes to eat, just a LITTLE bit???


rhbama3 said:


> You two are not allowed around children after that last time, remember? I know, i know, you were just going to the store for a six pack but no parent should come home to this:


 see? I knew I wasn't the only one to remember the last time!


Jeff C. said:


> Nice little list EE
> 
> _*Like I said, If we ain't eatin, we're thinkin about it*_....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> any mods lurkin in here now?



Just a few wannabe's....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Y'all don't let me forget to pick up my first round of Girl Scout Cookie orders on Friday. Bad enough I almost forgot order them!!

If I'll be runnin' into any of y'all soon, place your orders and I'll bring 'em to you!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> speakin of dishes, Keebs, wheres that girl of yours


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh I could say something, but I don't want my banded status to change..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> any mods lurkin in here now?



They never come in here


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh I could say something, but I don't want my banded status to change..................
> 
> NNNNnooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> They never come in here



This is OUR sanctuary....they've run me back in here before


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

See y'all later!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> They never come in here


 

Well, that was before i got in here. Now they'll start popping up everywhere


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> See y'all later!












HEY MUD, Ya Ready yet???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> See y'all later!


Bye


Jeff C. said:


> This is OUR sanctuary....they've run me back in here before





Kendallbearden said:


> Well, that was before i got in here. Now they'll start popping up everywhere







Allright Keebs , its that time , lets go


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> See y'all later!



Make the best of it Sugar Plum....they do grow up fast!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bubbette put the roast on broil instead of bake.
Bless her heart......


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gettin' ready to go out for supper with the family. Sure wish we had a sitter round this place....I don't think Rob and I have had a date night in over 8 months.



Well duh...U remember what happened the last time ya'll had a date night?   Rex remembers.  LOL


----------



## fishbait (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette put the roast on broil instead of bake.
> Bless her heart......



She been around Lea to much.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2012)

fishbait said:


> She been around Lea to much.



And I *WAS* gonna share my buttered popcorn flavored jelly beans wif you.     



Hrumph....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And I *WAS* gonna share my buttered popcorn flavored jelly beans wif you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrumph....


 You tell'em Tbug!
I"m sorry folks, I too enjoyed Whitney's music, I LOVED Elvis, but COME ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

fishbait said:


> She been around Lea to much.





turtlebug said:


> And I *WAS* gonna share my buttered popcorn flavored jelly beans wif you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrumph....



Why'd ya'll wait till i went to tie jigs before you showed up? 
Anyway, i think the gravy was saved by a couple of extra cups of water. Not sure how the blackened roast is gonna be though. 
 Bubbette isn't too concerned about the roast since the UPS guy delivered her chocolate covered strawberries. 
Two hours and 18 minutes till Justified!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You tell'em Tbug!
> I"m sorry folks, I too enjoyed Whitney's music, I LOVED Elvis, but COME ON!!!!!!!!!!



What? did they say what she died of? 

Oh, and Bugsy: buttered popcorn jelly beans just sound gross....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2012)

drum sticks and lima beans.   that's all


----------



## fishbait (Feb 14, 2012)

She can keep them nasty things.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You tell'em Tbug!
> I"m sorry folks, I too enjoyed Whitney's music, I LOVED Elvis, but COME ON!!!!!!!!!!




I'm right there with ya sis.  I'm SICK of hearing it already. I was downloading some music today on iTunes and all of her stuff just flooded the top 50.  

She's gone... just like MJ, she ain't coming back and her demise was the result of her own actions. I feel sorry for the daughter and that's about it.

Some news site called her the greatest voice ever? I don't think so, Charlotte Church can make melodies that Whitney Houston only dreamed of. 




rhbama3 said:


> Why'd ya'll wait till i went to tie jigs before you showed up?
> Anyway, i think the gravy was saved by a couple of extra cups of water. Not sure how the blackened roast is gonna be though.
> Bubbette isn't too concerned about the roast since the UPS guy delivered her chocolate covered strawberries.
> Two hours and 18 minutes till Justified!




The UPS dude delivered me some new scrubs. 


Woo-freaking-hoo.   





On another note, I did not appreciate one of my patients (a big hunting plantation owner) telling me that the Franchi I have on reserve is gonna kick like a mule.  


Think I'll let Wobbert-Woo!  shoot it first......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette put the roast on broil instead of bake.
> Bless her heart......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? did they say what she died of?
> 
> Oh, and Bugsy: buttered popcorn jelly beans just sound gross....


*duh* "drug interaction" ..........wanna place bets???
And NO the buttered popcorn jelly beans are NOT gross, may *SOUND* like it, but they ain't!


gobbleinwoods said:


> drum sticks and lima beans.   that's all


how 'bout yellow rice & cheekun??????? yum!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? did they say what she died of?
> 
> Oh, and Bugsy: buttered popcorn jelly beans just sound gross....



Stupidity and they're the bomb.  





fishbait said:


> She can keep them nasty things.




You're just jealous that I have all the awesome flavors.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2012)

I have all the makings of the perfect Jelly Belly mixture. 

Buttered Popcorn
Peach
Strawberry Cheesecake
Watermelon
Daquiri Ice
Caramel Corn
Blueberry
Raspberry


Wobbert-Woo!  you should give your Fishbro a call. I think he wants to talk to you about this weekend.


----------



## fishbait (Feb 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I have all the makings of the perfect Jelly Belly mixture.
> 
> Buttered Popcorn
> Peach
> ...



Please ignore this poster for she is of her MEDS.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I have all the makings of the perfect Jelly Belly mixture.
> 
> Buttered Popcorn
> Peach
> ...


other than the popcorn, i'd try those.



fishbait said:


> Please ignore this poster for she is of her MEDS.....



Let me finish gnawing this roast and i'll give you a shout.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

ok, who ELSE watches Big BAng Theory?????


----------



## fishbait (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> other than the popcorn, i'd try those.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me finish gnawing this roast and i'll give you a shout.



Wait till tomorrow. I'll know more on what the weekend will be looking like.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Howdy folks!

Been a crazy day! I just lit the grill... raining by The Big Pine Tree so I got the grill on the front porch.... hope it doesn't catch anything on fire....

My neighbor, who is kin to me, is 83 years old. She came over after I got home all distraught..... Her dog killed one of the geese she has across the road at her pond. I had to bury a goose.... I wanted to breast it out and make some goose poppers, but, I buried a goose today.....

My boy is going to be dissapointed. He loves to go to the pond and feed the geese and ducks with me. I had the male, the one that was killed, eating bread out of my hand, and Jacob was working up the nerve to do it too.

Gonna eat a big old fat delmonico here in a few...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> other than the popcorn, i'd try those.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me finish gnawing this roast and i'll give you a shout.



Actually the buttered popcorn flavor is pretty good. 

Be nice bro it's VD.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, who ELSE watches Big BAng Theory?????



I watch it some... My mom loves that show! Sheldon is a nut!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm right there with ya sis.  I'm SICK of hearing it already. I was downloading some music today on iTunes and all of her stuff just flooded the top 50.
> 
> She's gone... just like MJ, she ain't coming back and her demise was the result of her own actions. I feel sorry for the daughter and that's about it.
> 
> ...





Plantation owner is correct . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Been a crazy day! I just lit the grill... raining by The Big Pine Tree so I got the grill on the front porch.... hope it doesn't catch anything on fire....
> 
> ...


 ya HAD to do it in front of her??????
I better hush...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Wait till tomorrow. I'll know more on what the weekend will be looking like.



Okay, but remember Saturday i'm blowing the heads off bunnies with a shotgun. Sunday is reserved for you!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I have all the makings of the perfect Jelly Belly mixture.
> 
> Buttered Popcorn
> Peach
> ...



You forgot hogs head cheese flavor!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah...my Mossberg 835 kicks like a mule on steroids. I'm gunna try to trade it out for something more civil.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya HAD to do it in front of her??????
> I better hush...........



She asked me to bury it... If it were up to me, I would have cut out the breast meat and fed the rest to the varmits in the woods behind the house!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...my Mossberg 835 kicks like a mule on steroids. I'm gunna try to tade it out for something more civil.



I like my 835.... A 3.5 shell in it make me feel all tingly....

And numb...!

That is one good pattern with a Kicks... I will stick to my Mossberg!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...my Mossberg 835 kicks like a mule on steroids. I'm gunna try to tade it out for something more civil.



That was the worst recoil i have EVER felt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was the worst recoil i have EVER felt!



You oughta shoot a lightweight short barrel .308......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I like my 835.... A 3.5 shell in it make me feel all tingly....
> 
> And numb...!
> 
> That is one good pattern with a Kicks... I will stick to my Mossberg!



I'll stick with my 1187 Supermag. It doesn't kick. It shoves.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was the worst recoil i have EVER felt!



An older Savage 110 7mm mag makes my 835 seem tame!

I had one for 3 days...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta shoot a lightweight short barrel .308......





Altamaha Stalker said:


> An older Savage 110 7mm mag makes my 835 seem tame!
> 
> I had one for 3 days...



My Ruger m77 30-06 wasn't much fun either.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta shoot a lightweight short barrel .308......



My next centerfire is going to be a Handi-Rifle in .308 with a bull barrel!



rhbama3 said:


> I'll stick with my 1187 Supermag. It doesn't kick. It shoves.



Sweet gun!!! I like my Mossberg... I wanted one as a dedicated turkey gun.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My Ruger m77 30-06 wasn't much fun either.



Was it the one with the black synthetic stock with the thin butt? They are so light they have to kick bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> My next centerfire is going to be a Handi-Rifle in .308 with a bull barrel!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet gun!!! I like my Mossberg... I wanted one as a dedicated turkey gun.



The bull barrel will definitely calm it down. My M77 lightweight .270 kicks harder than my Sako .300 win mag by a good bit. It just can't reach out and touch em' like the .300 can...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2012)

My pappy was a pistol....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Was it the one with the black synthetic stock with the thin butt? They are so light they have to kick bad!



No, mine was wood stock, but yes on the thin plate.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The bull barrel will definitely calm it down. My M77 lightweight .270 kicks harder than my Sako .300 win mag by a good bit. It just can't reach out and touch em' like the .300 can...



No doubt!! I got a buddy that hunts with a .300... not sure what brand/model. No blood trailing!



Jeff C. said:


> My pappy was a pistol....



And I'm a son of a gun!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, mine was wood stock, but yes on the thin plate.



If I ever bought a Ruger, it would be a Number 1. More than likely in a .308. 

I am in luvs with that caliber. I got a buddy that makes me some HOT 168 grain hollowpoint handloads. It will make sparks come out of a deers butt when you shoot them....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> If I ever bought a Ruger, it would be a Number 1. More than likely in a .308.
> 
> I am in luvs with that caliber. I got a buddy that makes me some HOT 168 grain hollowpoint handloads. It will make sparks come out of a deers butt when you shoot them....



I'll stick with my 7mm-08. Not much kick, and kills everything i hunt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, mine was wood stock, but yes on the thin plate.



Limbsaver makes a slip on recoil pad that reduces 65% of the recoil. I put one on Colin's .35 Marlin and he can shoot it all day long.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll stick with my 7mm-08. Not much kick, and kills everything i hunt.



I almost bought one of them in a 700, I was sold on the caliber, but I really wanted a 7400 and my gun guy had a .308 on the shelf... I like to stalk hunt (imagine that) in the woods some when conditions are right for it, and I wanted to be able to get off multiple rounds in a hurry if the situation called for it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I almost bought one of them in a 700, I was sold on the caliber, but I really wanted a 7400 and my gun guy had a .308 on the shelf... I like to stalk hunt (imagine that) in the woods some when conditions are right for it, and I wanted to be able to get off multiple rounds in a hurry if the situation called for it!



Just in case you were attacked by a herd of em'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I almost bought one of them in a 700, I was sold on the caliber, but I really wanted a 7400 and my gun guy had a .308 on the shelf... I like to stalk hunt (imagine that) in the woods some when conditions are right for it, and I wanted to be able to get off multiple rounds in a hurry if the situation called for it!



The Remington 700 is what i have in 7-08 with synthetic stock.
I have a remington 742 30-06, but that thing is a jamming fool. 
If i'm herd hunting, i take the 1187 with buckshot.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 14, 2012)

Light weight gun = more recoil      It's fizzicks!!!

Get a good recoil pad, kickeze is a good one and a recoil reducer that goes into the stock. You can put a lead slug in the butstock wrap it with tape for tight fit in the stock bolt hole. These are some of the ways we cut recoil on clay target guns. 
One point to always consider target guns are built heavy to reduce recoil. Balance what is more important to you a light gun or one that is not a pain to shoot.

A 1/4 pound of weight will make a noticeable difference in recoil.
Weight is your friend on those turkey blasters if it is heavy to tote use a sling.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Light weight gun = more recoil      It's fizzicks!!!
> 
> Get a good recoil pad, kickeze is a good one and a recoil reducer that goes into the stock. You can put a lead slug in the butstock wrap it with tape for tight fit in the stock bolt hole. These are some of the ways we cut recoil on clay target guns.
> One point to always consider target guns are built heavy to reduce recoil. Balance what is more important to you a light gun or one that is not a pain to shoot.
> ...



My 1187 Supermag with thumbhole stock is perfect. For me anyway. I agree with the light gun recoil. That short barreled 7-08 that Bugsy shoots has much more recoil than my remington 08 does.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> If I ever bought a Ruger, it would be a Number 1. More than likely in a .308.
> 
> I am in luvs with that caliber. I got a buddy that makes me some HOT 168 grain hollowpoint handloads. It will make sparks come out of a deers butt when you shoot them....


I got a Number 1 in 6.5X55 Swede for Christmas this year!!........That is one sweet shooting gun!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

Ported 26" barrel, ported Comp n Chokes, screw on Limb Saver recoil pad, with a slip on Limb Saver recoil pad, my Benilli kicks less than any 12 gauge I've ever shot.


Negatives:  IT IS LOUD !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just in case you were attacked by a herd of em'.





Sometimes when you slip up on a deer, the adrenaline make a follow up shot necessary! Trust me on that one!



rhbama3 said:


> The Remington 700 is what i have in 7-08 with synthetic stock.
> I have a remington 742 30-06, but that thing is a jamming fool.
> If i'm herd hunting, i take the 1187 with buckshot.



I hear ya on the 742 Jam Master. A 7400 is a slicker version if kept clean and lubed! I like my scattergun when "jump" hunting late season, trying to bust one out of a bed in privet and gallberry flats! I normally kill one every 2-3 years like that... Briar britches and a bunch of walking! I jumped 2 deer late season this year but didn't get a shot.



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Light weight gun = more recoil      It's fizzicks!!!
> 
> Get a good recoil pad, kickeze is a good one and a recoil reducer that goes into the stock. You can put a lead slug in the butstock wrap it with tape for tight fit in the stock bolt hole. These are some of the ways we cut recoil on clay target guns.
> One point to always consider target guns are built heavy to reduce recoil. Balance what is more important to you a light gun or one that is not a pain to shoot.
> ...



No doubt about that! A light gun in nice to carry but bad to shoot!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I got a Number 1 in 6.5X55 Swede for Christmas this year!!........That is one sweet shooting gun!!



 A Number 1 is a fine gun! I want one!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ported 26" barrel, ported Comp n Chokes, screw on Limb Saver recoil pad, with a slip on Limb Saver recoil pad, my Benilli kicks less than any 12 gauge I've ever shot.
> 
> 
> Negatives:  IT IS LOUD !!!



You could always hum Red Solo Cup while shooting to dampen the noise....

My Mossberg sounds like artillery!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> A Number 1 is a fine gun! I want one!


I've wanted one for years, and my Dad surprised me with this one for Christmas this year!!..........The 6.5 has really low recoil, and awesome downrange performance!!........Can't wait to try it out on a deer next year!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well duh...U remember what happened the last time ya'll had a date night?   Rex remembers.  LOL





Just got home from my date with Rob and the babies. It was a good night!

Rob especially liked the Yildez 20ga o/u the kids got him during our trip to Academy after supper


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got home from my date with Rob and the babies. It was a good night!
> 
> Rob especially liked the Yildez 20ga o/u the kids got him during our trip to Academy after supper



The kids got him a shotgun? Is Rex the Ameritrade commercial baby?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got home from my date with Rob and the babies. It was a good night!
> 
> Rob especially liked the Yildez 20ga o/u the kids got him during our trip to Academy after supper



Awesome!!! That is a fine gift!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The kids got him a shotgun? Is Rex the Ameritrade commercial baby?



Well, mama kinda helped  The kids looked at it while we were at Academy 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Awesome!!! That is a fine gift!



Thanks! He sure likes it!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

For your drooling pleasure.... I gave myself a valentine present!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

"whos that castin devious stares in my direction,momma this surely is a dream"


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2012)

looks good, Altie!

Night, ya'll!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "whos that castin devious stares in my direction,momma this surely is a dream"



It is not a dream.... it is reality young man....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> looks good, Altie!
> 
> Night, ya'll!!



Later Bama!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "whos that castin devious stares in my direction,momma this surely is a dream"



Ha. Listenin' to that the other day and Hayley said "Gross!" when she heard what else he smelled with the candy....oh lawd. I forget she's old enough to understand stuff now...



rhbama3 said:


> looks good, Altie!
> 
> Night, ya'll!!



Sweet dreams!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "whos that castin devious stares in my direction,momma this surely is a dream"



We got shot down like a crippled duck on baby sitting duties today....

I am offended myself....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, couldn't help myself. I hope Quack doesn't sue me for copyright infringements.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We got shot down like a crippled duck on baby sitting duties today....
> 
> I am offended myself....



 I heard about the ductape incident....not my babies, you won't!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2012)

alrighty...been a long week so far...11.5 hours OT already.  Niters.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself. I hope Quack doesn't sue me for copyright infringements.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. Listenin' to that the other day and Hayley said "Gross!" when she heard what else he smelled with the candy....oh lawd. I forget she's old enough to understand stuff now...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams!



I got that to come! Jacob is a lot smarter than I think.... Can't call his momma a..... .................. ............... ........ and a ......... ................................ ................ .......... in front of him anymore!


----------



## Self! (Feb 14, 2012)

Vote Otis in '12


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...been a long week so far...11.5 hours OT already.  Niters.



Sleep tight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> Vote Otis in '12



Why?

Oh, and 36,000...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I got that to come! Jacob is a lot smarter than I think.... Can't call his momma a..... .................. ............... ........ and a ......... ................................ ................ .......... in front of him anymore!



 Nope. They catch on quick! 



Otis said:


> Vote Otis in '12


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My pappy was a pistol....





Altamaha Stalker said:


> And I'm a son of a gun!



Jeff, looks like you and Stalker have been talking about me........................Yep, it is the truth.  My Daddy was a Pistol and I'm a Son-of-a-Gun.  My buddy, the late great Lewis Grizzard wrote the book about it though.    

It has always been my sig-line because it describes me to a tee !!!


----------



## Self! (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why?
> 
> Oh, and 36,000...






Why? Cause when I am elected you will become to Czar of Microsoft and fix all that needs fixin' (plus you get 12 bikini secretaries so you have a flavor of the month)


36K?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus and I can watch them!



yeah 



rhbama3 said:


> You two are not allowed around children after that last time, remember? I know, i know, you were just going to the store for a six pack but no parent should come home to this:



Oh yeah 



Keebs said:


> ok, who ELSE watches Big BAng Theory?????



me an Tag sometimes



Jeff C. said:


> My pappy was a pistol....



You an EE44 has the same daddy  (sig lines)



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Limbsaver makes a slip on recoil pad that reduces 65% of the recoil. I put one on Colin's .35 Marlin and he can shoot it all day long.



loved the one on that 870 I shot



Altamaha Stalker said:


> It is not a dream.... it is reality young man....



Marcy Playground  Only song I know they did, kinda ironic on VD too 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. Listenin' to that the other day and Hayley said "Gross!" when she heard what else he smelled with the candy....oh lawd. I forget she's old enough to understand stuff now...



The things you know continue to bother/amaze me


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> Vote Otis in '12



What is your platform? I want to see putting out corn for fish legalized in the southern zone myself....


----------



## Self! (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. They catch on quick!



 Find that picture yet?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We got shot down like a crippled duck on baby sitting duties today....
> 
> I am offended myself....



It happens  



Sugar Plum said:


> I heard about the ductape incident....not my babies, you won't!



Jus turn ya back an I swear to Rob we wasnt there 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, looks like you and Stalker have been talking about me........................Yep, it is the truth.  My Daddy was a Pistol and I'm a Son-of-a-Gun.  My buddy, the late great Lewis Grizzard wrote the book about it though.
> 
> It has always been my sig-line because it describes me to a tee !!!



My MQ was a tick later on that than you were


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What is your platform? I want to see putting out corn for fish legalized in the southern zone myself....



You mean that it is NOT already legal !!!!    

Well can I continue to use my telephoning equipment on those big catfish then???


----------



## Self! (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What is your platform? I want to see putting out corn for fish legalized in the southern zone myself....





I was thinking more of legalizing dynamite for fishing


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Rebel Son


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey people


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rebel Son



Good stuff there ...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You mean that it is NOT already legal !!!!
> 
> Well can I continue to use my telephoning equipment on those big catfish then???





Otis said:


> I was thinking more of legalizing dynamite for fishing



as it stands its only illa...ile...ila...wrong if yer caught an convicted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> Why? Cause when I am elected you will become to Czar of Microsoft and fix all that needs fixin' (plus you get 12 bikini secretaries so you have a flavor of the month)
> 
> 
> 36K?



I want 52, one for each week...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, looks like you and Stalker have been talking about me........................Yep, it is the truth.  My Daddy was a Pistol and I'm a Son-of-a-Gun.  My buddy, the late great Lewis Grizzard wrote the book about it though.
> 
> It has always been my sig-line because it describes me to a tee !!!





I miss Lewis! Never met the man, but I have read almost all of his books... He was one of a kind! There will never be another....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Good stuff there ...



Howdy slip  "Sittin up Drinkin with Robert E Lee" now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I miss Lewis! Never met the man, but I have read almost all of his books... He was one of a kind! There will never be another....



Leroy Powell wasn't too bad either..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself. I hope Quack doesn't sue me for copyright infringements.






Grrrrrrrr, can't see at work.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey people



Hey Slip!

I'm gone folks! I got a full belly- steak, mushrooms and beers.

Y'all have a fine nite!

I give my endorsement to Otis...

I am Altamaha Stalker and I approve this message.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, can't see at work.


B 52's Love shack video!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The things you know continue to bother/amaze me



 



Otis said:


> Find that picture yet?



Uh, I got distracted. I'll try again 



Hankus said:


> Jus turn ya back an I swear to Rob we wasnt there


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> I was thinking more of legalizing dynamite for fishing



Yep, did that one time too.  It sure wasn't much fun sitting in the boat with that dynamite stick loaded and lying between my feet while I was getting it dropped over the side of the boat in just the right place.  

I learned a tough lesson that day.  Too much dynamite charge will kill all of the fish and they will sink to the bottom and you don't recover them.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> I'm gone folks! I got a full belly- steak, mushrooms and beers.
> 
> ...



See ya down on the "Rural Route"


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



I really aint sure which


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> I'm gone folks! I got a full belly- steak, mushrooms and beers.
> 
> ...


I was going to say good night (Altamaha Stalker) initials only, but I didn't wan't anyone to think I like Big Hairy Men!!

Good night Stawker!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

AS


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was going to say good night (Altamaha Stalker) initials only, but I didn't wan't anyone to think I like Big Hairy Men!!
> 
> Good night Stawker!!





Hankus said:


> AS


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I really aint sure which



 Figures. Just like a man to be confused.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was going to say good night (Altamaha Stalker) initials only, but I didn't wan't anyone to think I like Big Hairy Men!!
> 
> Good night Stawker!!



You like big hairy men!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> B 52's Love shack video!!










'Evenin Mitch, Cody !!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Figures. Just like a man to be confused.



I wouldnt know how to be any other way



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Evenin Mitch, Cody !!!



Here I is drinkin fer all those that caint an I caint even get a How ya do  How ya clean up on those plantation quail


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Howdy slip  "Sittin up Drinkin with Robert E Lee" now


 Southern Wind 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> I'm gone folks! I got a full belly- steak, mushrooms and beers.
> 
> ...


Hey Stalker, Night Stalker


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Evenin Mitch, Cody !!!



'Evenin!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Figures. Just like a man to be confused.
> 
> 
> 
> You like big hairy men!!!






Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Evenin Mitch, Cody !!!


Good evening Mill!!.........Boought time for me to run the loader!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright....finished bottlin' Rex's lunch up (got some errands to run tomorrow and then guns to shoot!!)  gotta go to bed now. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



One more please, and just a lil' lower. Back is kinda tight today


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Southern Wind
> 
> Hey Stalker, Night Stalker
> 
> ...



Yep 



Sugar Plum said:


> One more please, and just a lil' lower. Back is kinda tight today



Mines still trash  Least the rest ain too bad


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I miss Lewis! Never met the man, but I have read almost all of his books... He was one of a kind! There will never be another....



Stalker, I am like you.  I have most every one of his books and have read them and shared many laughs while doing so.  Lewis was definitely one of a kind.  I remember when he was a guest-star on the television show called, "Designing Women" with Dixie Carter.  He flew out to Hollywood to do the filming, and as usual, he wore his shoes without any socks.  Well doing that time, it was the coldest that it has ever been in Hollywood and ole Lewis said that his feet and ankles were turning blue and that he was flying home ahead of schedule before he got frostbite.

I also remember the UGA football game in Athens on the Saturday after Lewis's death.  As 90,000 people looked up into the sky, a small plane with a banner flew overhead with the message:  "How Bout That Human" !!!  I think that the applause was the loudest ever recorded in Sanford Stadium.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> One more please, and just a lil' lower. Back is kinda tight today


........How does that suit ya!!

Good Night Folks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Mines still trash  Least the rest ain too bad



Thanks, Hanky! 

G'night y'all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........How does that suit ya!!
> 
> Good Night Folks!!



Oh yeah....that hit the spot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I wouldnt know how to be any other way
> 
> 
> 
> Here I is drinkin fer all those that caint an I caint even get a How ya do  How ya clean up on those plantation quail





Hiya nephew, my apologies !!!


Had sumpin come up, never made it over.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm a pm to join a website from somebody I've never heard of.........................................right


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya nephew, my apologies !!!
> 
> 
> Had sumpin come up, never made it over.



None needed  That come uppance sucks 

Want me to toss a few pharoah outta the skeet slinger fer ya


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmmmmm a pm to join a website from somebody I've never heard of.........................................right



Maybe he has money stuck somewhere in nigeria and juss needs your help getting it. Maybe he'll even split it with you.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Maybe he has money stuck somewhere in nigeria and juss needs your help getting it. Maybe he'll even split it with you.



I wish  Want me ta foward it to ya for further investigation


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I wish  Want me ta foward it to ya for further investigation



Sure


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2012)

done




now................. is there enough maters in the plannin fer mater booze this year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mill!!.........Boought time for me to run the loader!!




Later neighbor, time for us to have a beer or 6 ???




Hankus said:


> None needed  That come uppance sucks
> 
> Want me to toss a few pharoah outta the skeet slinger fer ya





We gotta new electronic trap chunker at the farm I'm wanting to try out !!! 

Mebbe we can wad Willie up in it and give it a whirl ??


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More then enuff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2012)

I'ma thanking that bowl of deer chili and a jalapeno/turkey sammich probably wasn't a wise choice...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We gotta new electronic trap chunker at the farm I'm wanting to try out !!!
> 
> Mebbe we can wad Willie up in it and give it a whirl ??



First ya gotta catch him

Second.......whats the weight capacity 













likker...................keeps me up an wakes me up early.................why do I bother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> First ya gotta catch him
> 
> Second.......whats the weight capacity
> 
> ...





Forget Willie, just brang sum cheekuns !!!!




Likker.............. knocks me out and makes me sleep late !!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good morning everyone






Sup qball ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2012)

Well the local weather says nice day today go get out there and enjoy it.  Oh yeah it is 





Day


So if it helps here is the morning dose of coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2012)

Top of da mernin lads...... what's fer breakfast?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of da mernin lads...... what's fer breakfast?






1 Bud Light for the 22 mile ride home !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of da mernin lads...... what's fer breakfast?




I'm think omelet


----------



## Hankus (Feb 15, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 Bud Light for the 22 mile ride home !!!


hope its a 40


gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm think omelet


man!!! give me one! SON THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!!


Hankus said:


> Mornin



mernin.....whaz up?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hap hap happy hump day everyone.   Now off to bed to see about .......................ggetting some sleep.  Yeah, that's it....get some sleep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2012)

Happy Hump Day.  I just spilled half a sprite on my keyboard so I am typing fast before it stops.

Hope all of you have a better day than mine has started out to be.  I knew that I should have gotten on up at 5 AM instead of trying to sleep some extra winks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2012)

Mernin humpin drivelers. Y'all have a fine day, ya heeuh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Sleepy, veryyyyyyyyy sleepy . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. It's a lazy kinda day around here....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. It's a lazy kinda day around here....





You need a "caffeinated" Slush Puppa !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later neighbor, time for us to have a beer or 6 ???


Yep!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a "caffeinated" Slush Puppa !!!!



Workin' on the caffeine now....cup number two coming up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

got some stuff to do. Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

GOOD MORNING GONDRIVELERS 

How ya'll is


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mornin folks. Got to go fill out some apps. Be back later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2012)

mmmmmmmmm grilled hot wings and fries!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

Mornin folks.....now that I found my wallet, I can go do the stuff I couldn't do yesterday


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

well, i just looked at the weather forecast for Saturday. As expected, i will be hunting rabbits in a Thunderstorm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i just looked at the weather forecast for Saturday. As expected, i will be hunting rabbits in a Thunderstorm.



I was wandering when you were going to look at that. But just in case how bout coming to my place and hunting, got a pond really low.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I was wandering when you were going to look at that. But just in case how bout coming to my place and hunting, got a pond really low.



That weather thingy Miguel sent me the link to, has T'storms starting at 2pm on Friday and ending at noon on sunday. 
Somebody on Mt. Olympus reallly, really hates me....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That weather thingy Miguel sent me the link to, has T'storms starting at 2pm on Friday and ending at noon on sunday.
> Somebody on Mt. Olympus reallly, really hates me....



I feel your pain, it seems like every weekend my wife is off its nasty weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

It's showing rain for us, up this way, for tomorrow and again on Sat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

Catch up with y'all later on


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well Keebs prob. wont be in today, she hit the mustard pretty hard last night. I told her to slow down but she wouldnt listen. Had me stop on the way home and buy her another bottle. Mustard on this and mustard on that...... Moderation is the key


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well Keebs prob. wont be in today, she hit the mustard pretty hard last night. I told her to slow down but she wouldnt listen. Had me stop on the way home and buy her another bottle. Mustard on this and mustard on that...... Moderation is the key



She's a light weight


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> She's a light weight


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well Keebs prob. wont be in today, she hit the mustard pretty hard last night. I told her to slow down but she wouldnt listen. Had me stop on the way home and buy her another bottle. Mustard on this and mustard on that...... Moderation is the key





hdm03 said:


> She's a light weight


 idjits!


Don't know if I can even type, why is it you get the shakes soooooo bad after a breathing treatment?? I mean, I KNOW what it's doing but Daaaannnggg.............. ok, Slip, commence with the Lysol, I'll stay on the sidelines & observe today.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

Just ran the dogs for a bit, figured I'd get a start on breakin in my new ____ kickers too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idjits!
> 
> 
> Don't know if I can even type, why is it you get the shakes soooooo bad after a breathing treatment?? I mean, I KNOW what it's doing but Daaaannnggg.............. ok, Slip, commence with the Lysol, I'll stay on the sidelines & observe today.........


Hope you get to feelin better soon, but when i say put the mustard down its time to put the mustard down.



Jeff C. said:


> Just ran the dogs for a bit, figured I'd get a start on breakin in my new ____ kickers too.


 Evenin Jeffro.



Man i ate way too much for lunch i'll just be over here trying to take a nap


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 15, 2012)

Afternoon dribblerz. 

So I went into a furniture store looking for a decaffinated coffee table...

why weren't they able to help wit dat??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idjits!
> 
> 
> Don't know if I can even type, why is it you get the shakes soooooo bad after a breathing treatment?? I mean, I KNOW what it's doing but Daaaannnggg.............. ok, Slip, commence with the Lysol, I'll stay on the sidelines & observe today.........



Never had one...had the shakes before though 

Get better soon!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Hope you get to feelin better soon, but when i say put the mustard down its time to put the mustard down.
> 
> Evenin Jeffro.
> 
> ...



What's happenin MUD??  I think I need to eat, so I can get that nappy feelin 



StriperAddict said:


> Afternoon dribblerz.
> 
> So I went into a furniture store looking for a decaffinated coffee table...
> 
> why weren't they able to help wit dat??



Afternoon...that sux!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2012)

ssssuuuppp


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2012)

word


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Afternoon dribblerz.
> 
> So I went into a furniture store looking for a decaffinated coffee table...
> 
> why weren't they able to help wit dat??



You gots to go the high dollar furniture store for those. High dollar meaning the furniture that is already assembled when you buy it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Speaking of furniture stores . . . 





Know an ole timer that was famous for his "binges".    He got really wasted one day and got hawngray !!!!

He walks into a "restaurant" , finds a table and sits and waits.  Finally someone walks up to him and sez "Can I help you sir?"

Friend says, "Yes, I'd like to see a menu."


Dood sez, " Sir, this is a furniture store."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Speaking of furniture stores . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...











When did you do that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> When did you do that?



In all fairness, it could have happened to anybody. The furniture store and the diner have the same parking lot.

Well, Nic: It's looking like my rabbit hunt this weekend is gonna be in scattered showers. There's a few holes on the property, but i'm thinking the rabbits will be in the planted pines to get out of the rain. Not sure the open brier beds in the sage fields will be worth walking.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> When did you do that?





Tweren't me !!! 



Same guy ended up in Nashville and had been gone and out of work for a week.  Management located where he was staying and sent a foreman to go get him.  When he arrived at the motel it seems, "ole sport" had 3 different rooms booked !!!!  He'd go out and get drunk, couldn't find/remember what room he was in an would book another one !! 




I did however, about 30 yrs ago, wake up and was staring at Stone Mountain . . . don't have a clue . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2012)

High


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi





Well hellooooooooooooo there, yo hawtness !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2012)

Got done early today........woooohoooooo!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> In all fairness, it could have happened to anybody. The furniture store and the diner have the same parking lot.
> 
> Well, Nic: It's looking like my rabbit hunt this weekend is gonna be in scattered showers. There's a few holes on the property, but i'm thinking the rabbits will be in the planted pines to get out of the rain. Not sure the open brier beds in the sage fields will be worth walking.





I think at any moment, I`m goin` back to the swamp, for an undecided number of days, week, who knows??? I just can`t get enough quiet and solitude here lately. And I am seriously becomin` a recluse.  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You`re killin` me! I ain`t laffed this much in years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi



Hey, purty lady!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I woke up next to a lake one morning with a sack of empty Krystal wrappers and an empty bottle of tequila. 
Those were the days.....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2012)

A Tennessee State Trooper pulled over a pickup on I-65.

The Trooper asked "Got any ID?"

The driver replied "Bout What?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I think at any moment, I`m goin` back to the swamp, for an undecided number of days, week, who knows??? I just can`t get enough quiet and solitude here lately. And I am seriously becomin` a recluse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You want live entertainment???  Let's go fishing !!!




rhbama3 said:


> I woke up next to a lake one morning with a sack of empty Krystal wrappers and an empty bottle of tequila.
> Those were the days.....





Wanna go campin . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, purty lady!




Hey my widdle Wobbert-Woo!   




rhbama3 said:


> I woke up next to a lake one morning with a sack of empty Krystal wrappers and an empty bottle of tequila.
> Those were the days.....




Ugh, I can't help but be transported back to my youth when I see a bottle of 151. 

Then I remember the nausea and I snap back to adulthood really quick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey my widdle Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey my widdle Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I'm being REALLY nice here, so much to say . . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm being REALLY nice here, so much to say . . . .



I see what you did there. 
Theres hangovers and then there are Boones Farm hangovers. That was some bad stuff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

well, got to go pick up some meds for Bubbette. Apparently, Valentines Day made her sick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


>






Yeah Baybay ................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2012)

Its five, without Keebs i guess i gotta ride home by my self
 I'm  out , peace


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2012)

Pffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 15, 2012)

It sho is quiet around here. 

I'll check back later...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

just checkin' in....headed out to pick Hayley up from church in a few


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> just checkin' in....headed out to pick Hayley up from church in a few



You stay busier than a three legged plow mule girl.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> just checkin' in....headed out to pick Hayley up from church in a few





Sterlo58 said:


> You stay busier than a three legged plow mule girl.



Don't she though?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Howdy, y'all. And tequila always made me wake up in trailer parks......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

3mm adhesive eyes( that don't stick) + Sally Hanson nail polish(clear) + painted jigheads - ceiling fan = one woozy bammer...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 3mm adhesive eyes( that don't stick) + Sally Hanson nail polish(clear) + painted jigheads - ceiling fan = one woozy bammer...



Use some model airplane glue on those non-sticky adhesive eyes, and get even more woozy. If you're gonna be woozy, might as well get really woozy.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 3mm adhesive eyes( that don't stick) + Sally Hanson nail polish(clear) + painted jigheads - ceiling fan = one woozy bammer...



Woozy Wobert


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Use some model airplane glue on those non-sticky adhesive eyes, and get even more woozy. If you're gonna be woozy, might as well get really woozy.



I was out of my good stuff ( Zap a Gap- medium cure) so went this route. Here's the jigs i've been tying for next weekend:


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Woozy Wobert


Hiya, Snowbabe! 
Yes, i'm a cheap date.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> Yes, i'm a cheap date.



Hey Wingman 

  no comment


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was out of my good stuff ( Zap a Gap- medium cure) so went this route. Here's the jigs i've been tying for next weekend:



I smell crappie fillets.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I smell crappie fillets.



I sure hope so. Hard to keep them stoopid spotted bass off them, though. The good thing is, any fish we catch this time of year tend to be large. 4 pound test line with a crappie jig and ultralight can be a handful when a 15 pound catfish or a 5 pound bass slam it. Caught a 14 pound striper last winter but had to follow him to the middle of the lake.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> You stay busier than a three legged plow mule girl.



No kidding! I need a vacation! 



boneboy96 said:


> Don't she though?



Wanna come babysit and give me a night off?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

Evenin folks!!!  Just got back from an exercise program for the Jaguar....he worked up a good sweat.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hows everybody doing tonight


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 3mm adhesive eyes( that don't stick) + Sally Hanson nail polish(clear) + painted jigheads - ceiling fan = one woozy bammer...


Does Bubbette know you are using her nail polish??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Hows everybody doing tonight



Doing good! Got a new pizza joint in town called Marco's that's pretty doggone good! However, the girls are watching American Idol.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does Bubbette know you are using her nail polish??



I'll have you know i buy all my own beauty products!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!!  Just got back from an exercise program for the Jaguar....he worked up a good sweat.



 Cool! I need to start workin' out again too....too easy to make excuses not to



qball594 said:


> Hows everybody doing tonight



TIRED. You?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing good! Got a new pizza joint in town called Marco's that's pretty doggone good! However, the girls are watching American Idol.



I would rather watch paint dry than AI, for me we are watching american guns


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does Bubbette know you are using her nail polish??


I was gunna say "How do you know it was hers?"




rhbama3 said:


> I'll have you know i buy all my own beauty products!



But .... Nevermind.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Cool! I need to start workin' out again too....too easy to make excuses not to
> 
> 
> 
> TIRED. You?



Me to been up sence 5am yesterday with just a 3hr nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was out of my good stuff ( Zap a Gap- medium cure) so went this route. Here's the jigs i've been tying for next weekend:



I like all of them  but I'm bettin on the 2 top L&R....let me know, please.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!!  Just got back from an exercise program for the Jaguar....he worked up a good sweat.


Evening Jeffro!!



qball594 said:


> Hows everybody doing tonight


Welcome to the Fire "Q"!!!!..........Been doing well, just been busier than a one legged man in a soccer game!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeffro!!
> 
> Welcome to the Fire "Q"!!!!..........Been doing well, just been busier than a one legged man in a soccer game!!



Working full time job and a part time is about to where me out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll have you know i buy all my own beauty products!





slip said:


> I was gunna say "How do you know it was hers?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeffro!!
> 
> Welcome to the Fire "Q"!!!!..........Been doing well, just been busier than a one legged man in a soccer game!!




Evenin Mitch  Are you ever gonna get regular hrs again


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 15, 2012)

Gonna go watch a movie...then go to bed. Y'all behave!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie...then go to bed. Y'all behave!



OK 

Good Night Shuga Plum!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

slip said:


> I was gunna say "How do you know it was hers?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You oughta see me in a Hobby Lobby going thru the feather Boa's. 
"Excuse me, Miss. Do you have any feather boa's without the gold tinsel? I need big fluffy white or chartreuse plumes!"


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie...then go to bed. Y'all behave!



have a good night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, this has been exciting. 

Night all..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Working full time job and a part time is about to where me out.


My full time job has turned into a Full time plus a Part time as well



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch  Are you ever gonna get regular hrs again


At this rate I have no idea!!

Things had settled out before the first of the year, then we got bought out again!!

I've been with this company for four years this August, this was our fourth ownership change since I started!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My full time job has turned into a Full time plus a Part time as well
> 
> At this rate I have no idea!!
> 
> ...



Lord, no wonder...btdt!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was out of my good stuff ( Zap a Gap- medium cure) so went this route. Here's the jigs i've been tying for next weekend:



I'm glad somebody knows how to use a jig because I sure don't


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I like all of them  but I'm bettin on the 2 top L&R....let me know, please.



The row on the right are my top night time producers and the row on the left work good during the day. Well, sorta. The all white is good day or night, and the top left blue one seems to work best in ponds for some reason.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I'm glad somebody knows how to use a jig because I sure don't



My daddy had me pouring lead jigheads and tying my own since i was about 8 years old. He considered it a personal failure if he had to resort to a minnow to catch a crappie. He just wouldn't do it. I sure miss him....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie...then go to bed. Y'all behave!


Goodnight SP!!



rhbama3 said:


> You oughta see me in a Hobby Lobby going thru the feather Boa's.
> "Excuse me, Miss. Do you have any feather boa's without the gold tinsel? I need big fluffy white or chartreuse plumes!"


Yeah we all know the feather Boa's are part of your cheer costume when Quack is on the twista mat!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, this has been exciting.
> 
> Night all..


Later Hugh!!.........Gonna be watching the severe weather thread tomorrow!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Goodnight SP!!
> 
> Yeah we all know the feather Boa's are part of your cheer costume when Quack is on the twista mat!!
> 
> Later Hugh!!.........Gonna be watching the severe weather thread tomorrow!!



DUDE!!!!
 A dozen select feathers from Cabela's or Barlow's tackle runs about $3. I can get a 6 foot long feather Boa from Michaels or Hobby Lobby for $5. Granted, its not as good, but gotta be frugal when i can.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My daddy had me pouring lead jigheads and tying my own since i was about 8 years old. He considered it a personal failure if he had to resort to a minnow to catch a crappie. He just wouldn't do it. I sure miss him....



I tryed to use a jig out here on the river I just can not catch them, the ones around here that does catch them want get off there secrets so just have to use minnows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The row on the right are my top night time producers and the row on the left work good during the day. Well, sorta. The all white is good day or night, and the top left blue one seems to work best in ponds for some reason.



Gotcha...can't wait to hit the electric only reservoirs close by  I'm gonna try to wear'em out this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I tryed to use a jig out here on the river I just can not catch them, the ones around here that does catch them want get off there secrets so just have to use minnows.



Just remember that crappie are ambush predators and don't like much current. If you can find a deep slough off the river with treetops, you should score.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just remember that crappie are ambush predators and don't like much current. If you can find a deep slough off the river with treetops, you should score.



Thats where i catch them in some of those back lakes, I can catch them on minnows then put jigs on in the same hole and not a bite. I just don't know the proper colors to use or even start with.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> DUDE!!!!
> A dozen select feathers from Cabela's or Barlow's tackle runs about $3. I can get a 6 foot long feather Boa from Michaels or Hobby Lobby for $5. Granted, its not as good, but gotta be frugal when i can.


Your secret is safe with me!!



Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha...can't wait to hit the electric only reservoirs close by  I'm gonna try to wear'em out this year.


Man it has been too long since I have been on a good crappie bite!!

March is going to be busy for me this year!!!.........First week I will be out of town, then our retriever club will be hosting a hunt test one weekend, and one of those weekends the new puppy will be coming home!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Thats where i catch them in some of those back lakes, I can catch them on minnows then put jigs on in the same hole and not a bite. I just don't know the proper colors to use or even start with.


Last good bite I was on was with really light jigheads 1/32nd ounce!!... Really slow fall seemed to be the trigger!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Last good bite I was on was with really light jigheads 1/32nd ounce!!... Really slow fall seemed to be the trigger!!



Think I will just stick with the minnows its less headache


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Last good bite I was on was with really light jigheads 1/32nd ounce!!... Really slow fall seemed to be the trigger!!



1/32 and 1/16th are all i use. 
When i used to fish below Jordan Dam, i'd use anything from an 1/8th oz. up to a 1 oz. bucktail jig.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

I havn't went in a couple years. I need to go get my Morgan Lake pass so I can get in there and catch some. I just rebuilt my trolling motor for the boat that someone give me and I'm ready to go now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your secret is safe with me!!
> 
> Man it has been too long since I have been on a good crappie bite!!
> 
> March is going to be busy for me this year!!!.........First week I will be out of town, then our retriever club will be hosting a hunt test one weekend, and one of those weekends the new puppy will be coming home!!



I hear ya...most of the time when I've gotten on them it's been one of those days where I couldn't stay, just had a couple of hrs.  Fortunately, the local Water Authority lectric only lakes are very close by, so I can go often.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 1/32 and 1/16th are all i use.
> When i used to fish below Jordan Dam, i'd use anything from an 1/8th oz. up to a 1 oz. bucktail jig.





Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya...most of the time when I've gotten on them it's been one of those days where I couldn't stay, just had a couple of hrs.  Fortunately, the local Water Authority lectric only lakes are very close by, so I can go often.


I used to work for the same company Quack works for, and we had several private company ponds I could fish in............One afternoon  my son, and I caught 50 in about 1 1/2 hours after work!!!.......That was a trip for the books!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 15, 2012)

The wife is heartbroken. Grant just announced he is quiting Ghost Hunters. 

Oh well 

I see we are on the subject of crappie fishing. Got a great electric only lake nearby that has just re-opened. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2012)

well, i got a long day at the big house tomorrow. Besides, the girls are now watching Top Chef which is another show i can't stand.
See ya'll later!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 15, 2012)

have a good one Think I'm going to do the smae thing


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep time to watch a little news and crash. Night all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I used to work for the same company Quack works for, and we had several private company ponds I could fish in............One afternoon  my son, and I caught 50 in about 1 1/2 hours after work!!!.......That was a trip for the books!!



I heard that...they don't come often enough 



Sterlo58 said:


> The wife is heartbroken. Grant just announced he is quiting Ghost Hunters.
> 
> Oh well
> 
> I see we are on the subject of crappie fishing. Got a great electric only lake nearby that has just re-opened. Can't wait to give it a try.



Jump on it quick.....others are prolly chomping at the bit also.



rhbama3 said:


> well, i got a long day at the big house tomorrow. Besides, the girls are now watching Top Chef which is another show i can't stand.
> See ya'll later!



TC, bama!!



qball594 said:


> have a good one Think I'm going to do the smae thing




See ya Qball!!




Sterlo58 said:


> Yep time to watch a little news and crash. Night all.



Good night, Sterlo!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2012)

Got the garden 'winter' tilled last night now I expect it to get some light rain and a hard freeze to prepare it for the spring planting.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I will be glad to take some of your coffee this morning.  

Is there anybody out there this morning that I could possibly give this crud allergy garbage to.  I know that someone else must need plenty of sneezing, sniffling, continuous eye watering, throat scratching, and continuous sinus draining.  I will be glad to include a quart of "Wild Turkey" along with it just for good measure. 


PS:  You can bet that I don't have a bottle of Sprite sitting anywhere close to my computer and keyboard this morning.  Thankfully, I can use my old wireless keyboard from my last computer now as I like it much better anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

mornin every one, y'all take it easy on the roads this mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I will be glad to take some of your coffee this morning.
> 
> Is there anybody out there this morning that I could possibly give this crud allergy garbage to.  I know that someone else must need plenty of sneezing, sniffling, continuous eye watering, throat scratching, and continuous sinus draining.  I will be glad to include a quart of "Wild Turkey" along with it just for good measure.
> 
> ...



no sir, i have had my own crud to deal with... im on the 2nd round of antibioticsssss.....blaa


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers 

Nursing that first hot cup a joe.


KEEBS....YOU OUT THERE ????? 
Missed you yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

Mernin idjits. Gave up coffee, caffeine of any kind, just juices and waters. Now I know how Chuck Norris breaks stuff just by looking it at it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idjits. Gave up coffee, caffeine of any kind, just juices and waters. Now I know how Chuck Norris breaks stuff just by looking it at it.



Have you lost the last bit of sanity you had left ? NO CAFFIENE


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>



I hear ya snowsis. 

especially not rainy ones.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

Mornin y'all 


Hey bamer I gots a snipe in the freeze........now what


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>



come on now....mernin is da bestes time of day!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, the internet at the house is DEAD and this morning, the cable is all weird. Al Bundy looked like he was a demon spinning head or something. 

Called MediaCON last night and they couldn't pick up a signal so they set us up an appointment..... for Monday.   

I'm gonna go nuts without my internet at home.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya snowsis.
> 
> especially not rainy ones.


Yup.. gotta go slosh to the barn n back, joy joy 


Hankus said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> 
> Hey bamer I gots a snipe in the freeze........now what


Mornin Hankus 



blood on the ground said:


> come on now....mernin is da bestes time of day!


Oh yes.. I just aint havin one of them get up n go mornins  



turtlebug said:


> Well, the internet at the house is DEAD and this morning, the cable is all weird. Al Bundy looked like he was a demon spinning head or something.
> 
> Called MediaCON last night and they couldn't pick up a signal so they set us up an appointment..... for Monday.
> 
> I'm gonna go nuts without my internet at home.


Smartphone!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning ya'll , its Friday eve


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2012)

Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

I reckon it's a good mornin, but I ain't so sure from the majority of the above posts


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Drivelers
> 
> Nursing that first hot cup a joe.
> 
> ...


I'm here............... in body at least............ if it weren't for the dentist appt & a *mandatory* staff meeting, I don't know that I'd be here..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idjits. Gave up coffee, caffeine of any kind, just juices and waters. Now I know how Chuck Norris breaks stuff just by looking it at it.


 good lord man!!!!!!!! (good luck & good for you, I don't know that I could do it!)


SnowHunter said:


>


AMEN!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> 
> Hey bamer I gots a snipe in the freeze........now what





turtlebug said:


> Well, the internet at the house is DEAD and this morning, the cable is all weird. Al Bundy looked like he was a demon spinning head or something.
> 
> Called MediaCON last night and they couldn't pick up a signal so they set us up an appointment..... for Monday.
> 
> I'm gonna go nuts without my internet at home.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , its Friday eve





boneboy96 said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm here............... in body at least............ if it weren't for the dentist appt & a *mandatory* staff meeting, I don't know that I'd be here..........
> 
> good lord man!!!!!!!! (good luck & good for you, I don't know that I could do it!)
> 
> AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Mornin' Y'all. Miguel, I'll drink your ration of caffeine today. I need it. Rex is cuttin' teeth and has allergy crud on top of that. Neither one of us slept last night. 

Keebs! Glad to see you back. Hope you're feeling a little better! We missed you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all. Miguel, I'll drink your ration of caffeine today. I need it. Rex is cuttin' teeth and has allergy crud on top of that. Neither one of us slept last night.
> 
> Keebs! Glad to see you back. Hope you're feeling a little better! We missed you



TEETH


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> TEETH



I know!  Hopefully he won't bite (much). If he does, well, we'll be altering our method of feeding, for sure....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 16, 2012)

Good morning folks! Rainy day... I need to be at the house on the couch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks! Rainy day... I need to be at the house on the couch!



I am...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup.. gotta go slosh to the barn n back, joy joy
> Mornin Hankus
> 
> Oh yes.. I just aint havin one of them get up n go mornins
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , its Friday fer our pal Mr Blood...



fixed it fer ya mud!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, mornin`.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!










mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!



ooops i forgot to buy some more...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!





Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`.





Good morning, sunshine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idjits. Gave up coffee, caffeine of any kind, just juices and waters. Now I know how Chuck Norris breaks stuff just by looking it at it.





Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!



I'm not lookin forward to gettin OLD !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not lookin forward to gettin OLD !!!



I woo woo, you in twouble now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not lookin forward to gettin OLD !!!



But i thought....uh nevermind


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I woo woo, you in twouble now.





mudracing101 said:


> But i thought....uh nevermind



Y'all got my back....right


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

I bet they both fell back to sleep, sittin up!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got my back....right



ummm errrrrr. I gotta git to work. I'm busy today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummm errrrrr. I gotta git to work. I'm busy today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

And somebody make it quit rainin`, dadgummit!! I got plenty of rain durin` the night, and now I got place to go. And I need the sun to be out. And the wind needs to die back too. I don`t feel like flippin` a boat and swimmin` with the gators...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And somebody make it quit rainin`, dadgummit!! I got plenty of rain durin` the night, and now I got place to go. And I need the sun to be out. And the wind needs to die back too. I don`t feel like flippin` a boat and swimmin` with the gators...



Demanding little demon this morning aren't we.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Demanding little demon this morning aren't we.






GRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Demanding little demon this morning aren't we.



I'm safe now!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all. Miguel, I'll drink your ration of caffeine today. I need it. Rex is cuttin' teeth and has allergy crud on top of that. Neither one of us slept last night.
> 
> Keebs! Glad to see you back. Hope you're feeling a little better! We missed you


Thanks, ain't kickin too high, but Izz here!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks! Rainy day... I need to be at the house on the couch!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> TEETH


You remember what it's like to have them?  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am...





Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!


and good mornin to you too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


 get back here, don't show no fear and it'll be ah'ight!


mudracing101 said:


> But i thought....uh nevermind


 what'd you think?


Nicodemus said:


> And somebody make it quit rainin`, dadgummit!! I got plenty of rain durin` the night, and now I got place to go. And I need the sun to be out. And the wind needs to die back too. I don`t feel like flippin` a boat and swimmin` with the gators...


 Hush your fuss, I ain't ready for the rain to stop, we need more over this way!  Don't make me come over & give you an attitude adjustment, mister!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Demanding little demon this morning aren't we.


 Tell'em like it is, Tbug!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> MEEoooowww.....


 MUCH better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hush your fuss, I ain't ready for the rain to stop, we need more over this way!  Don't make me come over & give you an attitude adjustment, mister!





Keebs said:


> MUCH better!





  



You just ruuuurnt my perfectly bad mood!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fixed it fer ya mud!!


Oh yes.. goin to dig up free blueberry bushes this afternoon... rain or not   



Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t git more coffee, I`m gonna kick the cat, stomp its tail, kill every mockinbird and jaybird on the premises, bust every egg in the chicken coop, sling a natural forevermore orangatang fit, and then I`m gonna git really mad!



Oh hush...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes.. goin to dig up free blueberry bushes this afternoon... rain or not
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hush...





Mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You just ruuuurnt my perfectly bad mood!


 My job here is done for the day then............ 


SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes.. goin to dig up free blueberry bushes this afternoon... rain or not
> Oh hush...


At least with the rain it'll be easier to dig!
 Git'em Snowysista!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning y'all!

So I've done a really sucky job at coming in here and checking in at least once a day.  

What's going on around these parts?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning y'all!
> 
> So I've done a really sucky job at coming in here and checking in at least once a day.
> 
> What's going on around these parts?


 we thought you'd done dis-owned us!
 How ya doin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope it rains all day


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

The spouse is going to have a colonoscopy. She has an instruction sheet sitting in my office for her "Suprep bowel prep kit".  Sam came in the office this morning and very quickly scanned the instruction sheet title and asked - " Hey dad, why does momma have a super bowl prep kit ? "

:

When I stopped laughing, I explained what it was. His response..."OH, gross"


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


Thas more like it  Mornin  


Keebs said:


> My job here is done for the day then............
> 
> At least with the rain it'll be easier to dig!
> Git'em Snowysista!


Oh yes.. ground should be nice and soft. Now I gotta research transplanting blueberries 



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning y'all!
> 
> So I've done a really sucky job at coming in here and checking in at least once a day.
> 
> What's going on around these parts?


Better late then never! 



Sterlo58 said:


> The spouse is going to have a colonoscopy. She has an instruction sheet sitting in my office for her "Suprep bowel prep kit".  Sam came in the office this morning and very quickly scanned the instruction sheet title and asked - " Hey dad, why does momma have a super bowl prep kit ? "
> 
> :
> 
> When I stopped laughing, I explained what it was. His response..."OH, gross"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope it rains all day





Sterlo58 said:


> The spouse is going to have a colonoscopy. She has an instruction sheet sitting in my office for her "Suprep bowel prep kit".  Sam came in the office this morning and very quickly scanned the instruction sheet title and asked - " Hey dad, why does momma have a super bowl prep kit ? "
> 
> :
> 
> When I stopped laughing, I explained what it was. His response..."OH, gross"





SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes.. ground should be nice and soft. Now I gotta research transplanting blueberries


 should just be, dig'em up & plot'em back in...........


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we thought you'd done dis-owned us!
> How ya doin?



Never!  And I am doing good.  Been helping a friend move and set up his new place for the past couple of weeks.  I forgot what a pain it is to move.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Never!  And I am doing good.  Been helping a friend move and set up his new place for the past couple of weeks.  I forgot what a pain it is to move.


 yep, I hope the next move I have to make will be to a pine box and then I won't be the one worrying about moving me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning y'all!
> 
> So I've done a really sucky job at coming in here and checking in at least once a day.
> 
> What's going on around these parts?



Yes you have!!!  HI though.....



mudracing101 said:


> I hope it rains all day



And we have a bumper crop of Mustard 



Sterlo58 said:


> The spouse is going to have a colonoscopy. She has an instruction sheet sitting in my office for her "Suprep bowel prep kit".  Sam came in the office this morning and very quickly scanned the instruction sheet title and asked - " Hey dad, why does momma have a super bowl prep kit ? "
> 
> 
> 
> When I stopped laughing, I explained what it was. His response..."OH, gross"




 



SnowHunter said:


> Thas more like it  Mornin
> Oh yes.. ground should be nice and soft. Now I gotta research transplanting blueberries
> 
> Better late then never!



Hi Shmoo.....personally, unless they are small, I'd let it dry a bit before moving them. Muddy/wet = heavy and more difficult to move + moving when very wet will cause the dirt on rootball to set up like brick.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 16, 2012)

Is the Nicodemus rage over? 


......can i poke my head in here now without getting any 'hawks, or arrows, or musket balls slung at it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Is the Nicodemus rage over?
> 
> 
> ......can i poke my head in here now without getting any 'hawks, or arrows, or musket balls slung at it?


 it's safe for us WOW's, but you MOW's........ eh, ya never know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Is the Nicodemus rage over?
> 
> 
> ......can i poke my head in here now without getting any 'hawks, or arrows, or musket balls slung at it?




YOU???.....I doubt it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes you have!!!  HI though.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I either get em today or the guy is gonna cut em all down, so I aint got much choice


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, I either get em today or the guy is gonna cut em all down, so I aint got much choice




Git'em  

I would possibly prune by 1/3 depending on size, you probably aren't gonna get all the root system..it'll help them to re-establish


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2012)

Hiya Jeff!  How ya doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya Jeff!  How ya doing?



Bored outta my mind, too quiet round here, weather sux, I don't like breakin in NEW boots, I'm hawngry.....doin GREAT, how are you??


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

Mornin folks ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

lunch time !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ...


 still gotta work on your time telling skillz there, Moppett!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> lunch time !!


 micro cheekun flied lice........... eh, not too bad either!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Git'em
> 
> I would possibly prune by 1/3 depending on size, you probably aren't gonna get all the root system..it'll help them to re-establish


Gonna see about diggin em up with a wide berth to help get as many roots as possible. I've got spots picked out with good sunlight and drainage and plan to use peatmoss to help with the dense soil issue. 

Yeah I read about the pruning. 

I'm interested to see what they look like. Maybe I'll even get REALLY lucky and get a few berries this year! 



slip said:


> Mornin folks ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> still gotta work on your time telling skillz there, Moppett!
> 
> micro cheekun flied lice........... eh, not too bad either!



I gits mater n rice soup


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gits mater n rice soup


 sounds good!


----------



## david w. (Feb 16, 2012)

Fe fi fo fum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

david w. said:


> Fe fi fo fum.



What? you suckin yo thumb for lunch?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

quesadillas 

same lunch 3 days in a row


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

OK...this thread is now officially on borrowed time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...this thread is now officially on borrowed time.



So!! Start a new one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> quesadillas
> 
> same lunch 3 days in a row




Bettern mine.....nuttin yet


----------

